# Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!



## Sylverpasi

Da ich desöfteren auf dieser Brücke bin und auch einige Boardis dazu bewegt habe mich mal dorthin zu begleiten, kam mir der Gedanke, dass ich diesen Thread eröffne, damit der eine oder andere nachlesen kann, was so läuft. Ich denke es wäre auch für Boardis interessant, die zu Besuch kommen und mal in die Brandung wollen.  #6 

Morgen bin ich wieder da und werde dann mal einen Bericht reinschreiben. Vielleicht fängt ja der Martin oder der Andreas damit an, denn die beiden Jungs waren gestern Abend auf der Brücke...... |kopfkrat 

Ich hab mir gedacht, dass wir das so machen könnten....
Besonders das Wo!!! ist mit das wichtigste, denn es gibt einige Kanten und die eine oder andere Muschelbank vor der Brücke, was bedeuten kann, dass auf der einen Seite besser gefangen wird.


Wann: (Uhrzeit von...... bis ...... und Datum)
Wo: (z.B. der Brückenplatz, wo man gestanden ist.) Brückenkopf links 
       oder rechts oder gerade aus. Vielleicht sogar in der Mitte der Brücke, 
       also nicht auf dem Brückenkopf.
Windrichtung und Stärke:
Wetter:
Köder:
Beißzeit:
Fische: (wäre schön, wenn Foto´s dabei sind)
Wer:


Vielleicht hat noch jemand Erweiterungsvorschläge....... Wäre für Verbesserungen dankbar. In diesem Sinne wünsch ich euch die dicksten Dinger! #6


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Warum willst Du sowas alleine für die Seebrücke machen?
Ich fänd so einen Thread für die gesamte Küste gut (siehe Meerforellenthread).

Der User der dann nur Infos für die Seebrücke sucht kann den Thread ja dann durchsuchen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Warum willst Du sowas alleine für die Seebrücke machen?
> Ich fänd so einen Thread für die gesamte Küste gut (siehe Meerforellenthread).
> 
> Der User der dann nur Infos für die Seebrücke sucht kann den Thread ja dann durchsuchen.



Ha´m wir doch schon in " Was geht in der Brandung", aber die Seebrücke ist ja auch ein büschen anders als das reine Brandungsangeln , da man schon 140 Meter vom Ufer entfernt steht, und 4 Meter Wassertiefe unter den Füßen hat. Ich finde das interessant #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Warum willst Du sowas alleine für die Seebrücke machen?
> Ich fänd so einen Thread für die gesamte Küste gut (siehe Meerforellenthread).
> 
> Der User der dann nur Infos für die Seebrücke sucht kann den Thread ja dann durchsuchen.




Weil das der Ort ist, wo ich am meisten bin und noch einige Boardis mehr. Ist doch interessant, ob man auf der Brücke gute Fänge macht oder nicht. Davon mal ab ist diese Brücke einer der Topplätze! Und Topplätze sollten doch weitergereicht werden.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ha´m wir doch schon in " Was geht in der Brandung", aber die Seebrücke ist ja auch ein büschen anders als das reine Brandungsangeln , da man schon 140 Meter vom Ufer entfernt steht, und 4 Meter Wassertiefe unter den Füßen hat. Ich finde das interessant #6
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




JA ok wir haben sowas schon fürs Brandungsangeln, aber jetzt nur mal speziell einen Thread für die Brücke ist auch nicht zu verachten. Ich meine mir ist das egal, ob sich hier niemand einträgt. Auf jeden Fall wird es glaub ich doch schon einige interessieren, was ich in Zukunft hier eintragen werden. #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Dann fange ich mal an:

Wann: 6. Oktober 18.30 - 5.00 Uhr
Wo:  Brückenkopf rechts Richtung 2 Uhr ca 80 Meter
Windrichtung und Stärke: ablandig
Wetter: klarer Himmel
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: andauernd, größere ab 2.00 Uhr
Fische: 3 Dorsche 40, 42, 44 cm
Wer: ich

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## elefant

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo
Bei mir war der Dorsch N.R.:29 endlich massig.
Sonst Alles so,wie bei Andreas.
Ich habe eine Rute parallel zum Ufer und die Andere so 45° weiter,Richtung Ostsee gefischt.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Moin ,
ich finde die Idee von Dennis klasse zumal es für mich ein Hotspot hier an der Küste ist .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## schottfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

tolle idee von euch!
ist doch prima, dass man da mehr fängt als manchmal auf manchen kuttern.
angeln da immer mehrere oder ganz alleine?
ist die brücke beleuchtet?
freue mich schon auf die nächsten berichte.
braucht man dazu eigentlich einen schein wie in mecklenburg-vorpommern?
schottfisch


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Schottfisch, 
die Brücke ist beleuchtet , angeln ab 17 Uhr erlaubt und es immer viel los da , also rechtzeitig zumindestens am WE erscheinen und einen Extraschein wie in MeckPomm brauchste nicht .
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo morgen gibt es wieder ausführliche Berichte. So wie Micha schon schrieb, braucht man keinen Küstenschein. Und die Brücke ist nicht 140 Meter lang, sondern 270 Meter. Steht auf jeden Fall so auf dem Aushang vor der Brücke.


----------



## elefant

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi
Mit der Beleuchtung is so'ne Sache.... Man sollte sich nicht darauf verlassen,und auf jeden Fall sein 'eigen Licht' mitbringen!(Vor allem außerhalb der Saison)
Wir hatten so gegen 1Uhr mal etwas Beißflaute und Andreas montierte Spinnrute und Heringsvorfach.Nach dem 1.Auswerfen ging dann das Licht aus(für ca. 2 1/2 Stunden).
Die Brückenbeleuchtung ist auch gekoppelt mit der gesamten (Kilometerlangen)Uferpromenadenbeleuchtung.Und ich weiß nicht ob das Alles auch außerhalb der Saison die ganze Nacht lang an bleibt... Bei uns war jedenfalls 2-3h die Beleuchtung aus.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Naja ich kenn das eigentlich nur so, dass außerhalb der Saison die Lampen die ganze Nacht brennen. Ich werde es ja heute sehen. Kannst ja mal vorbeiluschern, wenn Du Zeit hast.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 08.10.2004 15.30 - 01.30 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf rechts Richtung 2 Uhr
Windrichtung und Stärke: NO3
Wetter: klarer Himmel
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: andauernd, größere ab 00.00 Uhr
Fische: 2 Platten 31 und 24 cm, 3 Dorsche alle gerade maßig. Etliche kleine und einige Wittlinge.
Wer: Björn (Bulli), Henne und ich
Sonstiges: Björn hatte wieder mal Dorsche bis 50 cm. Immer das gleiche mit dem Typen! *G*  Henne hatte auch 2 oder 3 Dorsche, die gut maßig waren.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 13. Oktober 18.30 - 00.00 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf hinten rechts Richtung 5 Uhr ca 40 Meter
Windrichtung und Stärke: seitwärts von rechts SO4
Wetter: klarer Himmel
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab und zu 
Fische: 10 Dorsche alle untermaßig. Das gleiche bei Bulli.
Wer: Bulli (Björn) und ich
Sonstiges: Es waren ca. 10 Leute auf der Brücke. Einige hatten ein paar maßige Dorsche und Platten. Aber nicht zahlreich und erwähneswert!!!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.....

1. Björn mit Nemo (oh-nemo???? |kopfkrat )
2. Das ist der Brückenwärter sichtlich geblendet vom Blitz :q 
3. Dem Björn ist langweilig ebenso seinem WAUWAU  #d 
4. Mir ist echt scheissekalt!!! |rotwerden


----------



## kanalbulle

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

in welcher Ecke is´n die Brücke ?
Hab keine Peilung - will die aber auch mal irgendwann besuchen #t


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wind von Osten läßt den Haken rosten  , hoffe mal auf `ne andere Wetterlage mit schönem auflandigem Wind.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Wind von Osten läßt den Haken rosten  , hoffe mal auf `ne andere Wetterlage mit schönem auflandigem Wind.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Der ist heute schau mal hier

http://www.fischer-kruse.de/M1/Webcam.htm

Speicher Dir das mal in Deinen Favoriten ab. Dann kannst Du immer sehen, wie der Wind bläst #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> in welcher Ecke is´n die Brücke ?
> Hab keine Peilung - will die aber auch mal irgendwann besuchen #t




Die Schönberger Seebrücke ist bei Kiel. Ca 20 km von Kiel entfernt. Direkt an der Schönberger Promenade |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 15. Oktober 18.00 - 01.15 Uhr
Wo: Hinterm Brückenkopf zur linken Seite!
Windrichtung und Stärke: seitwärts von rechts SO2-3
Wetter: teils klarer Himmel, 2x kurzer Regen
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab und zu 
Fische: Jeder hatte wieder so 10 Dorsche alle untermaßig. Ich hatte noch einen 37iger Dorsch, 10 Heringe und Henne eine Platte und 2 Heringe.
Wer: Hendrik und ich
Sonstiges: Diesmal kamen wir zu spät und bekamen keinen Platz mehr auf dem Kopf. Aber schlimm war das nicht. Was ich beobachten konnte war, dass vermehrt überall auf der Brücke Platten rauskamen. Es geht wohl jetzt los.


Hier noch ein paar Bilder.....

1. Unser Standplatz
2. Henne mit richtig krummer Rute
3. Henne mit dem Übeltäter....ein 33iger |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 18. Oktober 16.00 - 01.00 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf vorne links in der Ecke!
Windrichtung und Stärke: NW3 später 2
Wetter: tags bedeckt, nachts klarer Himmel, Regenschauer
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab und zu 
Fische: Jeder hatte wieder so 10 bis 12 Dorsche. Ich hatte 6 maßige, 3 von ü50 cm und 3 Heringe. Björn 5 maßige Dorsche, 2 von ü50 cm und 15? Heringe.
Wer: Bulli (Björn) und ich
Sonstiges: Endlich passte der Wind. Dorsche kamen früher als sonst. Ab 22:30 hatten wir vielleicht nur noch 5 Bisse bis 1 Uhr! Es war einfach nichts mehr los. Bei den anderen wieder gute Platten.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.....


1. Björn wollte sich den goldenen Schuss setzen oder wollte er mir etwa doch 
    Tunke in den Wurm spritzen????
2. Dicker Drill.....aber was ist das denn....... |kopfkrat 
3. Björn mit Nemo.
4. Ich mit meinem 2. ü50iger!


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Sylverpasi,
habe mir mal Deinen Link beguckt. Diese schönen Mohlenköpfe - sind die denn einigermaßen begehbar und gibt es da nicht auch gute Stellen. Ihr drengelt Euch ja meistens auf die Brücke. Da fehlt doch irgendwie was zum Brandungsangeln. Hast Du eventuell einen Tip für eine etwas einsamere Stelle? Könnte bei mir mal kurzfristig gehen einen trand mal zu testen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Waldi. So weit ich weiß sind die Buhnen nicht begehbar, bzw. Betreten verboten. Da stehen auch überall Schilder vor. Ich werd mal nachschauen, was da draufsteht. Ach das mit der Drengelei stört mich nicht. Ich steh meistens eh in einer der Ecken und da hat man Platz. Einen Tip......nmhhhhh..... Weißenhäuser Strand ist nicht so überlaufen. Mischgrund mit 2 Sanbänken. 1. Sandbank in ca. 50 Metern. Die 2. ca. 80-90 Metern. Vom Parkplatz nach links Richtung Steilküste immer steiniger. Nach rechts Richtung Sandstrand besser auf Platte. Ich meine, dass der Strand auch im Angelführer steht. Musst mal Bescheid sagen, wenn Du da mal antesten willst. Wäre dabei.


----------



## Since1887

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Waldi ich bin öters auf diesen Buhnen siehe auch diesen Thread

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=38126


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

O man, die Nemos können einen aber echt zur Verzweiflung treiben  :c , hoffentlich nerven die am Sonntag nicht so.... 

Ich freu mich auch das erste Brandungsangeln der Saison für mich 

LG
Hauke


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin
@ Since1887 - ja das ist auch eher was für mich, werde wohl mal so eine Buhne testen. Wo liegen denn die etwas besser begehbaren, wo sollte man parken?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Waldi , 

besser ist Du turnst nicht auf den Molen rum , glaubs mir denn ich angele dort seit sie 1981 aufgeschüttet wurden . Es reicht ein Fehltritt und Du brichst Dir den Hals . Besser ist es Du würdest neben einer Mole angeln . Ziehe Dir am besten eine Wathose an , die Molen haben am Kopf eine T- Form , die meisten Molen im Bereich Heidkate oder Mittelstrand sind seitlich sehr flach oder man hat sogar eine Sandbank . Gehe dann auf die Wind abgewandte Seite und bau Dein Dreibein einige Meter vor dem Kopf auf . Dann kannst Du leicht seitlich über den Molenkopf werfen . Beim einholen dann einfach die Rute hochhalten , ein paar Meter ins Wasser gehen und das Vorfach am Molenkopf vorbei ziehen . So brauchst Du nicht auf die Mole krabbeln , wirfst weiter da Du einen sicheren Stand hast und kannst Dein Gerät vernünftig aufbauen . Habe erst am Sonntag so geangelt , Fangergebnis unter "tunke für dorsch und platte" .

viel Spaß
Andreas


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin a.bu,
Deine Angeltechnik klingt ja spannend. Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass Du mit Dreibein, Rute und restlichem Gerödel auf die Sandbank marschierst? Verwendest Du dann eine oder zwei Ruten? Brandungsruten? Müsste doch dann auch mit einer schweren Spinnrute funktioneieren, oder? Bis zu welcher Körperhöhe stehst Du dann eigentlich im Wasser? 

Lassen sich die Stellen am Mohlenkopf auch vom Strand aus mit Brandungsgeschirr anwerfen?

Fragen über Fragen. Antworten dazu wären klasse.

Gruß


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moinsen 

a.bu wo sind denn die Fotos oder Berichte.
Lass doch die jenseits von gut und Bösen Wohnen nicht warten.

Katze, der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo Tom , hallo Katze

erst mal zu den Fragen . Die Molen sind wie gesagt in T-Form gebaut . Bei normalem Wasserstand hat man beidseitig der Mole nur wenige cm Wassertiefe , an einigen Molen haben sich im vorderen Bereich Sandaufspülungen gebildet die meist trocken fallen . Diese flachen Molen suche ich mir aus und baue mein Gerät dann möglichst dicht am Molenkopf auf . Die Ruten im Dreibein möglichst hoch stellen damit die Schnur ohne auf den Steinen zu scheuern direkt ins Wasser geht (deshalb ist eine kürzere Rute nicht zu empfehlen ) . Beim einholen gehe ich dann zum Molenkopfende ,hier hat man meist eine Wassertiefe von einem Meter . Mit etwas Übung kann man problemlos zwei Ruten fischen . Natürlich kann man auch vom Strand aus fischen aber man verschenkt dann bis zu 40 m an Weite . Noch etwas zu diesen Stränden , starker West bis Südwest-Wind mit Flachwasser bringt hier super Fangergebnisse  . Bei starken auflandigen Winden mit Hochwasser muß man natürlich an den Strand ausweichen . Die Wassertiefe hinter den Molenköpfen liegt zwischen 2 und 3 Metern . Von mitte Oktober bis ende Dezember lohnt es sich zeitweise schon mittags loszulegen da man gute Chancen auf große Dorsche , Butt und sogar Meerforellen hat . Ich möchte fast behaupten das dieser gesammte Küstenabschnitt mit zu den Fängigsten in S-H . gehört . Leider habe ich keine Digicam und kann deshalb keine Bilder bereitstellen aber vor Ort ist eigendlich alles selbsterklärend . So , nach meiner Nachtschicht werden langsam die Augen schwer , ich hoffe es sind einige fragen beantwortet

gruß Andreas

P.s.: Unter WWW.fischer-kruse.de gibt es eine Webcam , die aktuelle Bilder von der Schönberger-Seebrücke und einigen Molen zeigt .


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Danke a.bu. Die Infos sind klasse. Ich kenne die Ecke ein bisschen vom Strandurlaub, nur habe ich da nicht so ganz auf die Struktur der Buhnen geachtet. Auf der Seebrücke habe ich auch schon gefischt. Allerdings nerven mich die vielen Leute dort. Ich muss morgen wahrscheinlich nochmal los an die Küste nachdem ich gestern eine Vollpleite erlebt habe. Ich war nördlich von Neustadt und musste das Angeln nach zwei Stunden wegen heftigem Krautgang aufgeben. Mal sehen, vielleicht probiere ich Deine Methode mal aus.

Dir jedenfalls gute Erholung von der Nachtschicht. Wenn Du mal wieder auf diese Art und Weise angelt gehst und Lust auf Begleitung hast, dann sag doch Bescheid. 

Gruß


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ TomKry

Man, du tust mir echt leid, dass du morgen noch mal los musst :q .

Was würde ich dafür geben an der Küste zu wohnen. Anscheinend geht ihr ja öfters los, kann man sich da mal irgendwo einklinken?

Ggf. würde ich an einem Freitag anreisen und Sonntag wieder abreisen. Es müsste also noch ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit und ggf. ne Gefriertruhe geben.

sunny #h


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin a.bu.
ich habe mir das selbst schon ähnlich gedacht, wie Du das Angeln "auf" den Buhnen beschreibst. Bin gebranntes Kind auf Steinschüttungen der Nordsee, da ich schon öffters auf den Arsch gefallen bin. Natürlich werde ich nicht auf den Steinen herumklettern habe aber eben auf genau Deine Methode spekuliert.
Danke für die Infos. Wenn ich mal den Buhnentest starte könnte ja was gemeinsam laufen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@sunny: Ich habe diese Woche Urlaub und daher etwas mehr Zeit zum Angeln. Was das Brandungsangeln angeht, bin ich noch ziemlich unerfahren und merke das jedesmal von Neuem, wenn ich an der Küste auftauche. Insbesondere was die Menge der gefangenen Fische angeht und die dürftige Materialausstattung. Aber viel weiter als Hamburg ist ja Hannover auch nicht ...

Gemeinsam an der Küste zu angeln sollte kein Problem sein. Allerdings muss dann noch der eine oder andere Küstenspezi dabei sein, da ich mich nicht so gut da oben auskenne. Sylverpasi ist z.B. fast jeden Tag da oben los!

Gruß


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo also ich stelle mich gerne zur Verfügung. Müsst nur bescheid sagen, wanns losgehen soll.......


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jau Sylverpasi auf das Angebot komme ich gerne zurück, vielleicht schon das erste Wochenende im November. Evtl. hat Tomkry dann ja auch Zeit. 

Gibt es denn günstige Schlaf- und Gefriermöglichkeiten dort oben?

sunny #h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

HUHUHUHUUUU da bin ich jetzt überfragt...... Da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ups, dann müssen wir mal sehen wie wir das geregelt bekommen.

Will aber, wenn ich hochkomme, auf jeden Fall 2 Tage fischen.

sunny |wavey:


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@sunny Hier oben gibt es doch jede Menge Ferienwohnungen und sowas, die ja z.Z. nicht ausgelastet sind, sollte denke ich kein Problem sein, da was zu finden...!

Ich schließe mich eurer Tour aber gerne ebenfalls an, wenn ihr rechtzeitig vorher Bescheid sagt, wohne hier ja und kenne daher auch ne Menge gute Ecken 

Petri
Hauke


----------



## Since1887

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Waldi ,
> 
> besser ist Du turnst nicht auf den Molen rum , glaubs mir denn ich angele dort seit sie 1981 aufgeschüttet wurden . Es reicht ein Fehltritt und Du brichst Dir den Hals . Besser ist es Du würdest neben einer Mole angeln . Ziehe Dir am besten eine Wathose an , die Molen haben am Kopf eine T- Form , die meisten Molen im Bereich Heidkate oder Mittelstrand sind seitlich sehr flach oder man hat sogar eine Sandbank . Gehe dann auf die Wind abgewandte Seite und bau Dein Dreibein einige Meter vor dem Kopf auf . Dann kannst Du leicht seitlich über den Molenkopf werfen . Beim einholen dann einfach die Rute hochhalten , ein paar Meter ins Wasser gehen und das Vorfach am Molenkopf vorbei ziehen . So brauchst Du nicht auf die Mole krabbeln , wirfst weiter da Du einen sicheren Stand hast und kannst Dein Gerät vernünftig aufbauen . Habe erst am Sonntag so geangelt , Fangergebnis unter "tunke für dorsch und platte" .
> 
> viel Spaß
> Andreas


Abu die die höher aufgeschüttet sind sind eigentlich gut begehbar.Angle seid jahren von diesen molen.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Sunny,
klick mal den Fischer.Kruse Link an, den Sylverpasi hier eine Seite vorher reingestellt hat. Dort kann man auch auf Seiten mit Ferienwohnungen kommen. Habe da z.B. eine Wohnung in Hohenfelde für 2 Personen 26€ pro Tag gesehen. Das ist doch annehmbar.
Ich will eigentlich am 27.11. zum Adventsbrandungsangeln nach MP. Kann aber wegen Kur bei mir ausfallen. Sollte das der Fall sein muß ich eher los und dann habe ich mir den Schönberger Strand vorgenommen. Kann also sein das ich zur gleichen Zeit auf Unterkunftssuche bin. Man wird sehen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das hört sich doch schon Weltklasse an.

Welcher Termin wäre denn für euch am angenehmsten? Ich bin da recht flexibel. Vielleicht kennt ja Hauke noch jemanden da oben der günstig Zimmer mit Gefriermöglichkeit anbietet. 

Ansonsten Waldi, nehmen wir die Wohnung, denke ich.

Bis denne

Olaf #h


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin sunny,
wie gesagt erst mal abwarten wann meine Kur startet. Ansonsten bin ich als Freiberufler auch flexibel und kann eigentlich für 2- 3 Tage immer auch sehr kurzfristig.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@waldi

Wann haste denn nen ungefähren Plan was mit deiner Kur ist?

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@sunny
der Bescheid sollte eigentlich schon unterwegs sein. Vom Arzt weiß ich schon, daß alles genehmigt ist, kenne nur noch nicht den genauen Termin.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 24. Oktober 16.00 - 21.00 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf linke Seite! Björn rechte Seite!
Windrichtung und Stärke: kein Wind
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel, 2x kurzer Regen
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab 17 Uhr vereinzelt
Fische: Björn 2 Platten eine untermaßig und einige kleine Dorsche und durch Zufall noch einen maßigen 38cm? Ich 2 Platten eine untermaßige. Die maßige war 27 cm. Ich hatte ebenfalls ein paar Dorschpuper!
Wer: Björn, Hase und ich
Sonstiges: Kein bischen Wind! keine Bewegung im Wasser, aber man konnte endlich mal jeden Biss erkennen......

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.....

1. Nadine hat uns mit Pizza verflegt
2. Björn wie immer ganz lässig auf der Brücke
3. Björn mit Babybutt
4. Ich mit 27iger Platte
5. Glücklicher Weise ging der Haken nicht in die Bauchseite sondern nur ins Fleisch


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

....... 

6. Noch mal die Babyplatte
7. AAAACHTTUUUNNNGGG!!! Nadine beim Auswerfen.........


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 06. November 15.00 - 00.30 Uhr
Wo: Ich Brückenkopf linke Seite! Björn und Hauke Brückenkopf nach vorne!
Windrichtung und Stärke: WS 5-6 in Boen 7. NW später N
Wetter: klarer Himmel mit Sonnenschein. Nachts Sternenhimmel -schöööööön ist das-
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab 17 Uhr 
Fische: Björn 5 maßige Dorsche. Ich 3 maßige Dorsche. Hauke 6 Dorsche einer davon 62 cm! Andere Angler auf der Brücke hatte große Platten von 45 bis 50 cm!!! Nur wir wieder nicht!!!!
Wer: Björn, Hauke und ich
Sonstiges: Bisserkennung durch Wind sehr schwer...... Es wurden ca. 10 Platten und Dorsche bis ü50 cm auf der ganzen Brücke gefangen.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.....

Bild 1. Björn war gut gelaunt....
Bild 2. Hier eine fast 50iger von einem anderen Angler. Das war nicht die einzige an dem Abend....... #d 
Bild 3. Hauke mit 62iger und 50iger Dorsch.
Bild 4. Meine beiden Dorsche beide 38 cm....
Bild 5. Guter Wellengang und meine beiden Ruten..... #6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Schönes Ding Dennis  

Das war echt ein geiler Abend, müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen! Ich werde auf jeden Fall am nächsten WE beide Tage wieder los  #6 

mfg
Hauke  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na lass mich raten wo Du hinfährst.......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na lass mich raten wo Du hinfährst.......




Aber auf jeden!!!     Ihr auch  ;+ 

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nee aufm WE nicht mehr so schnell. Der Hase hat ja ab MI Urlaub. Wir werden wohl jetzt immer in der Woche fahren.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ok,wenn Du magst, dann sag mal Bescheid....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 11. November 14.30 - 22.00 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf rechte Ecke! Björn linke Ecke! Marc dazwischen.
Windrichtung und Stärke: kein Wind O
Wetter: klarer Himmel
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab 14:30 Uhr vereinzelt
Fische: Björn 1 Kliesche 33 cm und einige kleine Dorsche. Ich 1 Flunder 38 cm und ebenfalls ein paar Dorschpuper! Marc eine Flunder 45 cm und natürlich auch Minidorsche.
Wer: Björn (Bulli), Marc (Freelander) und ich
Sonstiges: Platten nur am Tag. Keine maßigen Dorsche......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

O mist....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> O mist....



Was willst Du uns damit sagen....??? |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du uns damit sagen....??? |kopfkrat



Einfach nur, dass ich es schade finde, dass keine großen Dorsche rasugekommen sind auch auch nur so wenige Platte....

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo stimmt. Aber ist nicht schlimm, denn ich hab endlich mal wieder ne gute Platte gefangen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

|schild-g Das freut mich für Dich!! Was kam denn bei den anderen auf der Brücke heute so raus?


----------



## caruso

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Meint ihr denn, dass die Platten im MOment nur am Tage zu fangen sind?

Wollte vielleicht Morgen auf irgendeine Seebrücke ( Haffkrug, Scharbeutz ).



Gruss caruso


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Zur Zeit sind sie nur am Tage zu fangen. Auf jeden Fall war das so auf dieser Brücke in letzter Zeit. Klar kommen sie auch in der Nacht, aber dann nicht so zahlreich. 
Hauke die anderen hatten auch nur kleine......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Waren unsere Freunde wieder da, die uns so abgezogen haben...

Mhh, ich will eigentlich am WE hin, aber ich hoffe, dass bis dahin wieder ordentlich Wind aufkommt....

Hauke


----------



## caruso

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Auch in der Trave , war am Die. dort angeln , nur Dorschis.
Die Grösse ist unterschiedlich, von 44cm-15cm. Kommt mir vor, je später der Abend , desto kleiner der Fisch.

Gruss caruso


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nee Hauke waren sie Gott sei dank nicht!!!! Ich hoffe auch, dass wir noch Wind bekommen. NOK-Angler war auch da. Er hatte aber auch nichts maßiges!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				caruso schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt mir vor, je später der Abend , desto kleiner der Fisch.



Ja, das scheint so öfters mal zu sein....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nee Hauke waren sie Gott sei dank nicht!!!! Ich hoffe auch, dass wir noch Wind bekommen. NOK-Angler war auch da. Er hatte aber auch nichts maßiges!!!



O man, das macht ja Mut, aber leider zeigt auch der Wetterbericht keine große Besserung am WE...nur so 3-4 BFT.

Ob das reicht?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Heringe waren heute nur 4 zu überlisten. Strömung war auch ganz gut, aber keine Wellen!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> O man, das macht ja Mut, aber leider zeigt auch der Wetterbericht keine große Besserung am WE...nur so 3-4 BFT.
> 
> Ob das reicht?



Könnte wenn auflandig. Muss ja nur ein bissel Bewegung rein. So ich geh ins Bettchen! Bis dann. Der nächste Bericht wird bald folgen.  #h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja, das ist so, Bewegung muss sein!!!

Naja, mal sehen wie das sich so entwickelt...


mfg
hauke


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Sieht heute wieder schlecht aus 
http://www.fischer-kruse.de/M1/Webcam.htm


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja, das kannst Du echt knicken!

Ich will am WE mal los, Richtung Lippe, da wurde ja auch sehr gut gefangen! Wollen wir vieleicht zusammen los? Habt Ihr Bock?

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 12. November 14.30 - 17.30 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf rechte Ecke! Björn linke Ecke! Marc dazwischen.
Windrichtung und Stärke: starker Wind S 
Wetter: bewolkter Himmel
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Beißzeit: ab 14:30 Uhr vereinzelt
Fische: Björn 2 Dorsche 38 und 43 cm, und 2 Nemo´s. ich 0 und Marc 00!!! 
Wer: Björn (Bulli), Marc (Freelander) und ich
Sonstiges: Zu starker ablandiger Wind. Es fehlten ca. 2 m Wasser!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

O man sind das miese Ergebnisse.... #d 


LG
Hauke


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja Hauke. Das lag aber nur daran, dass 2 m Wasser fehlten. Sowas hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht erlebt. Die ganzen Buhnen waren komplett aus dem Wasser. Man hätte bis vor dem Buhnenkopf gehen können!!!! Dementsprechend war es am Brückenkopf auch nur 2 m tief!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Hauke. Das lag aber nur daran, dass 2 m Wasser fehlten. Sowas hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht erlebt. Die ganzen Buhnen waren komplett aus dem Wasser. Man hätte bis vor dem Buhnenkopf gehen können!!!! Dementsprechend war es am Brückenkopf auch nur 2 m tief!!!



Krass....

Und was geht heute bei Dir?

LG
Hauke


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 13. November 13.30 - 22.30 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf rechte Ecke!
Windrichtung und Stärke: NW 5-8
Wetter: bewölkt, zunehmend heiter, nachts klar
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab 13:30 Uhr, Butt nur tagsüber, Dorsche nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit vermehrt
Fische:  Flundern 37/35, Dorsche 54/42/41/36 und ein paar 35er, auch Nemos waren natürlich wieder da
Wer: nur ich
Sonstiges: Tagsüber kamen extrem viele Plattfische um die 40 Zentimeter raus


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



> Wer: nur ich



Ich auch #h 

Habe von 15.30- ca 22.00 geangelt
Wettermäßig genau wie bei Hauke  
6 Dorsche bis 46 cm, ein Dutzend untermaßige wieder ins Wasser
2 schöne Flundern 35 cm
Brücke extrem voll ca. 25-30 Angler, Russen in der Überzahl, stellten sich doch tatsächlich 1 Meter neben mich |krach: 
Habe am Anfang des vorderen Drittels gestanden, und nachdem es immer voller um  mich wurde, habe ich dann die Seite gewechselt und gegen den Wind geworfen und auch meine Fische gefangen.
Nie wieder am Wochenende, ist echt zu voll. Einige osteuropäische Angelkollegen nehmen es auch nicht so genau mit den hiesigen Gesetzen, jede Größe Fisch wurde mitgenommen, vom Haken ab und lebend in den Plastikbeutel,echt wiederwärtig. Aber wollte dort auch nicht den Lauten machen, sonst wäre ich vieleicht noch baden gegangen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo Andi das hab ich auch gesehen. Wir haben uns ja verpasst. Ich war mit Björn auf dem Brückenkopf und haben Hauke besucht! Verdammt ich hab Dich einfach nicht gesehen:c|peinlich!!!


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@AndreasThomsen: Die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich mit den osteuropäischen Kollegen auch in der letzten Woche gemacht.
Leider ist es selbst unter der Woche voll. Ca. 15 Mann am Di. bei strömendem regen und Windstärke 7. Schade, letztes Jahr war ich dort noch fast alleine ....

Gruß


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch #h
> 
> Habe von 15.30- ca 22.00 geangelt
> Wettermäßig genau wie bei Hauke
> 6 Dorsche bis 46 cm, ein Dutzend untermaßige wieder ins Wasser
> 2 schöne Flundern 35 cm
> Brücke extrem voll ca. 25-30 Angler, Russen in der Überzahl, stellten sich doch tatsächlich 1 Meter neben mich |krach:
> Habe am Anfang des vorderen Drittels gestanden, und nachdem es immer voller um  mich wurde, habe ich dann die Seite gewechselt und gegen den Wind geworfen und auch meine Fische gefangen.
> Nie wieder am Wochenende, ist echt zu voll. Einige osteuropäische Angelkollegen nehmen es auch nicht so genau mit den hiesigen Gesetzen, jede Größe Fisch wurde mitgenommen, vom Haken ab und lebend in den Plastikbeutel,echt wiederwärtig. Aber wollte dort auch nicht den Lauten machen, sonst wäre ich vieleicht noch baden gegangen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Ui, ich habe Dich auch nicht gesehen glaub ich, tut mir leid... #c 

Am Brückenkopf war es ganz genau so, die Osteuropäer haben alle migenommen. Ich habe einen Dorsch der erst 33 hatte erst zu meinen Fischen gelegt, da er geblutet hat wie Schwein, aber dann habe ich ihn später doch noch als Krebsfutter wieder in die Oststee geworfen....

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Pilkkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wenn ich ein Dorsch habe der stark blutet dann packe ich ihn auch ein denn wenn er stirbt freuen sich den Krabben und die haben genug zuessen und deswegen nähme ich sie mit aber echt nur dann wenn ihre Überlebenschance von 0 ist


----------



## NOK Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

habe heute am strand auch einen dieser unserer Mitbürger getroffen . Er war doch tatsächlich auf einen Sontag von Hamburg nach Eckerförde zum angeln gefahren *ohne *nur einen einzigen Wurm / Heringsfetzen / was weiß ich noch mitzunehmen. Hätte halt in Hamburg nichts bekommen. Stattdessen versuchte er sich bei den auf den Strand anwesenen Anglern durchzuschnurren. Von einen zum anderen. Nachdem ich und 2 andere Angler schon Nein gesagt hatten erbahmte sich der 3 Mitangler ihm doch noch 20 stk. zu schenken. Als er denn den ersten untermaßigen Dorsche gegen abend fing und diesen abschlug , ging der Angler der ihm die Würmer gegeben hatte hin um ihn zu fragen ob er das denn in ordnung finden würden , und mußte sich daraufhin von dem Freund aus dem Osten auch noch beschimpfen lassen. Er kam denn wütend wieder und packte ein , mit dem Worten " Neben so einen A***h angle ich nicht !! "

Kenne da noch ähnliche Geschichten , ist also nicht nur bei euch auf der Seebrücke so.

gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Leider gibt es das überall - ich mache dann halt Krabbenfutter daraus, mein Gewissen lässt alles andere einfach nicht zu!

Außerdem - mal ehrlich, was ist denn da schon dran...

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem - mal ehrlich, was ist denn da schon dran...


1/3 Kopf, 1/3 Mitte, 1/3 schwanz --> also nix dran bei z.B. 30cm #d
Meine "verangelten" untermaßigen werden immer zu Krebsfutter- ok, bei 34,5cm und gut genährt könnte ich schon 2x überlgen. Aber normal nicht! Auch 40cm und spaddeldürre geht wieder baden. Wenn ich so einen Winzling abschlage und filetiere habe weder ich noch der Fisch was davon...:c


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Hasenfuß schrieb:
			
		

> 1/3 Kopf, 1/3 Mitte, 1/3 schwanz --> also nix dran bei z.B. 30cm #d
> Meine "verangelten" untermaßigen werden immer zu Krebsfutter- ok, bei 34,5cm und gut genährt könnte ich schon 2x überlgen. Aber normal nicht! Auch 40cm und spaddeldürre geht wieder baden. Wenn ich so einen Winzling abschlage und filetiere habe weder ich noch der Fisch was davon...:c



R.E.S.P.E.C.T. #6 . Ich mach das genauso. Brandungsdorsche sollten schon 40 cm haben.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



> Verdammt ich hab Dich einfach nicht gesehen





> Ui, ich habe Dich auch nicht gesehen glaub ich



Hey, wieso sieht mich eigentlich keiner :c , ich war derjenige ganz in grün gekleidet, und hatte außerdem noch 2 lange Ruten a`4,20m bei mir!

Gruß
Nobody


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wahrscheinlich weil Du so klein bist....... Ich hab auch Deinen Bollerwagen nicht gesehen.


----------



## elefant

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@Sylverpasi: Na, man hat ja den Andreas auch lange nicht mehr gesehen! - Ich weiß auch kaum noch,wie er aussieht...
Aber zu mindest lebt er ja noch und war angeln!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Glückwunsch zum Fang - Andreas!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wieso sieht mich eigentlich keiner :c , ich war derjenige ganz in grün gekleidet, und hatte außerdem noch 2 lange Ruten a`4,20m bei mir!
> 
> Gruß
> Nobody




Wie gut, dass das nicht auf jeden passt 

LG
Hauke


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Hasenfuß schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich so einen Winzling abschlage und filetiere habe weder ich noch der Fisch was davon...:c



Ich wage zu behaupen, dass auch ein Meterdorsch nichts "davon hat"

LG
Hauke


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi,Leute,wie sieht es mit der Brücke an einem Samstag aus.
 Ab wann kann man dort Angeln.
 Ist jemand der am 5.12. auf der Forelle ist,am 4.12. auf der Seebrücke.
 @Silverpasi,hab ich das richtig erkannt,Du fischst mit schweren Weitwurfposen.
 Schätze so 20-30 gr.,kann das sein ????


 Der STF


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,Leute,wie sieht es mit der Brücke an einem Samstag aus.
> Ab wann kann man dort Angeln.
> Ist jemand der am 5.12. auf der Forelle ist,am 4.12. auf der Seebrücke.
> @Silverpasi,hab ich das richtig erkannt,Du fischst mit schweren Weitwurfposen.
> Schätze so 20-30 gr.,kann das sein ????
> 
> 
> Der STF



An einem Samstag ist es da unmenschlich voll, da sollte man scbon so um 14 uhr da sein, damit man noch einen guten Platz kriegt.

Angeln ist dann ab 17 Uhr erlaubt....

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Lohnt sich denn schon Heringsgeschirr einzupacken ????


 Der STF


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja, ein paar Heringe sind auch ab und an da...aber ich habe da noch nicht drauf geangelt...

An einem Samstag ist es dafür auch zu voll...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Also doch lieber auf Platte und Co. ??????????


  Der STF


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Also doch lieber auf Platte und Co. ??????????
> 
> 
> Der STF



Ja, so würde ich es machen, tagsüber kommt immer mal ein Platter raus und nachts dann fast nur noch Dorsche...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Was läuft im moment besser,Wattis oder Seeringelwurm ????
 Rollbleie lohnen die sich dort überhaupt ????
 Wie sieht  der Untergrund nahe der Brücke aus,viel Kraut ????

 Der STF


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Den Fischen ist es zur Zeit völlig egal, was man dranhängt, haben heute auch mit beiden prima gefangen...

Rollbleie sind der Hammer und ohne fängst Du nicht mal die Hälfte...

Vor der Brücke hast Du Sand mit ganz wenigen Krautfeldern. In etwa 40-50 Metern ist dann die Kante zum Freiwasser, wo man ab und an mal hängen bleibt..aber meist kriegt man die Montage gut wieder los.

Sonst gibt es dort keine Hänger....


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Welche Gewichte der Rollbleie,Montagen mit Clips oder ohne ????
 Wie waren die Fänge heute ????


 Der STF


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Für die Ergebnisse heute wird es noch ein Posting in diesem Beitrag geben...

Ob Clips oder nicht ist ganz Dir überlassen, ist da völlig egal und das Gewicht richtet sich nach der Strömung und dem Wind....

Heute hätten 60 Gramm völlig gereicht, ein bisschen rollen sollen sie ja auch...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ist die Seebrücke eigentlich weit entfernt von Laboe ????
 Gibt es noch andere interessante Stellen nahe Laboe ???
 Kommen am Samstag in Heikendorf an,Vormittags,wollten noch ein bissel
 Angeln.

 Der STF


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Seebrücke eigentlich weit entfernt von Laboe ????
> Gibt es noch andere interessante Stellen nahe Laboe ???
> Kommen am Samstag in Heikendorf an,Vormittags,wollten noch ein bissel
> Angeln.
> 
> Der STF



Also tagsüber würde ich auf jeden Fall auf die Brücke fahren und um Deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein, die Brücke ist nicht weit weg - so 15 Kilometer würde ich schätzen...

Klar, zum Brandungsangeln kann man auch prima nach Brasilien oder Kalifornien fahren (die Strände heißen da echt so ).

Auch Hohenfelde ist ja nicht so weit weg und das ist auch ein prima Strand..


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Vorab schon mal Danke für die Infos !!!!!


 Der STF


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Vorab schon mal Danke für die Infos !!!!!
> 
> 
> Der STF



Kein Ding, stehe jederzeit gerne wieder zur Verfügung für Fragen!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 21. November 13:00 - 19.30 Uhr
Wo: Ich Brückenkopf linke Ecke! Hauke rechte Ecke! 
Windrichtung und Stärke: Wind 3 Abends 1 NW Abends S 
Wetter: klarer Himmel
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Beißzeit: ab 15:30 Uhr vereinzelt
Fische: Hauke 4 Flundern 48, 41, 35, 25 cm und 2 Dorsche 45, 37 cm, ich 1 Kliesche 39 cm und 1 Dorsch 36 cm!!! Wieder ein paar Nemo´s. 
Wer: Hauke und ich
Sonstiges: Gute Strömung. Trübes Wasser. Kein weiterer Angler weit und breit. 

Hier noch ein paar Foto´s.......

Bild 1: Meine schöne Kliesche. Die Süsse hatte sich nicht bemerkbar gemacht.
Bild 2: Hauke mit seiner 1. schönen Flunder.
Bild 3. Die nächste Flunder. Die war sehr hungrig und vernaschte schnell beide Haken
Bild 4. Kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit noch diese große Flunder von 48 cm...
Bild 5. Mein Sohn mit seinem 1. Dorsch und Fisch!!! Er kurbelte ein bischen Schnur ein und schaute danach nach oben zur Rutenspitze. Kurz darauf kam auch schon der Biss!!!! Er machte das genauso, wie sein Papi..... :q  #6. Der Jung wird ein Angler und Boardi.......... #h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,Leute,wie sieht es mit der Brücke an einem Samstag aus.
> Ab wann kann man dort Angeln.
> Ist jemand der am 5.12. auf der Forelle ist,am 4.12. auf der Seebrücke.
> @Silverpasi,hab ich das richtig erkannt,Du fischst mit schweren Weitwurfposen.
> Schätze so 20-30 gr.,kann das sein ????
> 
> 
> Der STF




Hi STF! Wo hast Du das denn gelesen  |kopfkrat . Hab ich sowas mal geschrieben |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat . Nee das mach ich nicht. Zu Deiner Frage mit den Vorfächern kann ich Hauke zustimmen. Es ist total egal, wie Du dort fischst. Ich fische dort hauptsächlich mit einem Nachläufersystem mit einem Haken! Ich habe nämlich keine Lust immer 2 Nemo´s abzuhaken. Wenn es nicht zu windig ist, fische ich mit 80-100 gr. Blei. Wenn es zu doll ist, dann erhöhe ich auf 150-170 gr. Am WE ist es schwierig einen guten Platz zu bekommen, deshalb rate ich Dir, sei spätestens um 13 Uhr auf der Brücke.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi,hatte gestern mit Hauke das vergnügen.
 Habe ich das richtig gesehen das Du auch mit Weitwurfwagglern fischst ????
 Ich glaube sie auf einem der älteren Bilder erkannt zu haben.
 Prima Fang gestern.


 Der STF


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nee Weitwurfwaggler habe ich nicht benutzt. Nee das kann gar nicht sein. Da hast Du Dich verguckt. Ich fische immer ganz normal auf der Brücke, wie in der Brandung auch.... Am 04. kann ich leider nicht auf die Brücke, da ein Kumpel auf der Rathaustreppe fegen muss. Deshalb werden wir uns erst am 05. sehen.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi,habe den Fehlerteufel entdeckt,ist der Rutenblank von Henne.
 Bei einer Aufnahme sieht es aus als würden Wagglerposen benutzt.
 Habt ihr noch nie mit Matchruten gefischt ?????
 Und nicht vergessen,wenn er den Müll zusammengekehrt hat,wieder nach oben und auskippen.
 Hoffentlich findet sich bei der Kälte eine die ihn freiküßt !!!

 Der STF


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Mit Matchruten haben wir dort nicht gefischt. Ob das funtz kann ich nicht sagen, denn man muss die 50iger Platten noch 2,50 m nach oben hiefen! Es reichen aber normale Pilk- oder Karpfenruten aus. 
Selbstverstänglich werden wir den Müll wieder auskippen, aber ich bin mal gespannt, ob er Konfetti und Späne von der nassen Treppe weggefegt bekommt.....
Ich werde ihm eine 90jährige Dame besorgen, die noch jungfräulich ist. Mit der darf er sich dann vergnügen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:q!!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Kenn die Methode der Matchruten zum leichten Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn.
 Die Waggler haben ca.25-35gr.,hinten Flügel dran,gefischt wird aber nur mit einem Wurm,mit oder ohne Clip.

 Hier in Berlin hats gerade geschneit,vielleicht habt ihr ja am 4.12. auch so ein Glück.
 Da macht das Fegen und Küssen doppelt Spaß !!!!

 Der STF


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hey Dennis!

Sind ja coole Fotos geworden, die Du da gemacht hast... #6  #6 

Wo hast Du denn bitte diesen genialen Smiley her und vor allem: Was bitteschön ist das? Dennis erklär mir das....

Ich freue mich schon auf unseren nächsten Besuch auf der Brücke und darauf die Platten wieder ein wenig zu ärgern....

Die Jungs von gestern haben kaum in die Gefrierbeutel gepasst, das musste ich schon echt quetschen. Mit Schwanzflosse wäre das nichts geworden... :q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Dennis!
> 
> Sind ja coole Fotos geworden, die Du da gemacht hast... #6  #6
> 
> Wo hast Du denn bitte diesen genialen Smiley her und vor allem: Was bitteschön ist das? Dennis erklär mir das....
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf unseren nächsten Besuch auf der Brücke und darauf die Platten wieder ein wenig zu ärgern....
> 
> Die Jungs von gestern haben kaum in die Gefrierbeutel gepasst, das musste ich schon echt quetschen. Mit Schwanzflosse wäre das nichts geworden... :q



Zu dem Smiley brauch ich wohl nichts sagen  :q .
Nee mit Dir fahr ich nicht mehr. Du fängst ja immer nur die Großen..... :q  :q 
Darum mach ich da ja auch Filets draus.... :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Och menno, ich will aber auch weiterhin mit Dir spielen 

Ne, nächstes mal bist Du dran so richtig aubzuräumen.... 

Aber ich mag doch die Finkenwerder-Scholle so gerne...


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Moin ,
habe ab 29.Urlaub und will auch Fisch  :q  aber Dennis fängt ja immer alles wech  :c . Aber vielleicht zeigt er ja einen bald 40er ja mal wie Platte gefangen werden ?
Hat jemand Lust nächste Woche mal los zu gehen ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Lust nächste Woche mal los zu gehen ?



Also ich weiß noch nicht ob ich das schaffe, aber Lust habe ich eigentlich immer, vorausgesetzt der WInd kommt aus der richtigen Richtung...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Horni! Klar ist doch ehrensache, dass wir mit Dir losziehen....... Musst nur sagen wann und ich versuche das zu planen.


----------



## Bulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Und ich komme natürlich auch mit!:q #h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na klar Hase. Ich werde nie wieder ohne Dich fahren. VERSPROCHEN!!!


----------



## Bulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das ist schön!:l 

Fängst ja ohne mich auch nichts!:q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schön!:l
> 
> Fängst ja ohne mich auch nichts!:q



Das hab ich gestern bemerkt mein Schuffibärchen. Ach eine Anglerliebe ist schon was hartes :k  :l  :q


----------



## Bulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Mir wird ganz schlecht ich glaub ich muß:v 

Ob Henne auch mal wieder mit kommt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ob Henne mitkommt??? Ich denke nicht. Sein HSV ist ja heilig und da fährt er lieber hin, um die verlieren zu sehen.......


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich komme natürlich auch mit!:q #h



und mich fragt natürlich keiner, na ja Ihr überseht mich ja auch sonst wie neulich auf der Brücke #d 

Sagt Bescheid, wenn es losgeht, dann zeig ich Euch mal wie es richtig geht  


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Moin ,
klar Andreas machen wir zumal denn wenigsten 2 Erwachsenen dabei sind  :q , sonst sind ja nur kleine Kinder dabei  :q . Bulli darf nur mit , wenn sein Frauchen auch dabei ist so als Glückbringer und Wauwie auch , der ist Megaglücksbringer  :q .
Können ja mal den 1.12 festhalten dann is meine Frau bestimmt auch dabei .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ihr seid ja wie verrückt am planen, krasse Sache...

@Sylverpasi und Bulli: Ähhh, gehts noch?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



> Können ja mal den 1.12 festhalten



Den halten wir mal fest #6 



> wenigsten 2 Erwachsenen dabei



Zucht und Ordnung sach ich nur  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hendrik

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

moin leutz - klar komme ich wieder mit, müsst halt nur bescheid sagen  #6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na wenn man die Gelegenhei hat, so viele Boardies kennen zu lernen, dann werde ich wohl auch kommen...


----------



## Bulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na Dennis,da haben wir ja einen Stein ins rollen gebracht
Der 01.12 hört sich gut an da habe ich URLAUB|jump: 
Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei#6

Da werden wir den alten Herren mal zeigen wie man Fische fängt:q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Klar zeigen wir den Opa´s, wie das geht. Beim keulen werden die Jungs sich nen Ast abbrechen......


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin,

na das klingt ja verheißungsvoll hier... vor allem, wie die Küken den großen Jungz zeigen wollen wo die Wurst gewachsen ist :q 

Gruß
Michael, der es gern einrichten würde, live dabei zu sein #h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Moin 
@MichaelB
stimmt , aber die Jungs sind ja noch jung und dürfen träumen  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na, dann lass uns doch Teams machen. Dennis, Bulli und ich gegen euch alle zusammen  Ihr habt keine Chance....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Aaaaaalsooooo der Björn hat abgesagt #d. Wenn Björn nicht mitkommt dann komm ich auch nicht. Wir sind das Dreamteam. Ohne ihn trete ich nicht an :c.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> na das klingt ja verheißungsvoll hier... vor allem, wie die Küken den großen Jungz zeigen wollen wo die Wurst gewachsen ist :q
> 
> Gruß
> Michael, der es gern einrichten würde, live dabei zu sein #h



Wenn Du dabei bist, werd ich auch mitmachen. Dann musst Du für Björn einspringen. :q  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Also ich würde vorschlagen am 01.12. um 14 Uhr auf der Brücke......


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin,

derzeit kann ich meine Wochenenden nur schlecht so weit im Voraus verplanen weil es auf´s Jahresende zugeht und in der Firma jede Menge Aufträge noch abzuarbeiten sind...



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du dabei bist, werd ich auch mitmachen. Dann musst Du für Björn einspringen. :q #6


 Als Grufti oder als Küken?   :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Deine langen Haare machen Dich zum Kücken!!!! Der 01.12. ist ein Mittwoch, also denke ich, dass Du nicht dabei sein wirst......


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Achso das hier ist nur für Björn. Ich weiß, dass Du hier mitliest, also komm wieder ins ICQ mein Hase!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin,





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Deine langen Haare machen Dich zum Kücken!!!! Der 01.12. ist ein Mittwoch, also denke ich, dass Du nicht dabei sein wirst......


 Danke - danke - danke... in der Woche geht leider gaaaar nicht... #c 
Ab Januar könnte es etwas ruhiger werden und dann mal schaun #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo im Januar ist mir auch lieber..... Da beißt es auch noch sehr gut.


----------



## elefant

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi
Mittwoch ist für mich GUT!
Wenn es bei meinem Frei-Rhytmus bleibt,komme ich!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Sehr gut Maddin!!!! Freu mich schon, denk dran um 14 Uhr auf der Brücke wegen den Plätzen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin
Jörg ( oh-nemo) ist wohl auch mit dabei, das wird dann ja ein richtiges Altherrenangeln! Zum Glück erreichen wir die Brücke über befestigte Wege  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Andi. Woher weißt Du, dass Jörch mit dabei ist????


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Also am 01.12. sind mit dabei:

1. Sylverpasi #h 
2. Andreas Thomsen #6 
3. Haukep |kopfkrat 
4. Elefant #6 
5. Hornhechteutin #6 
6. Oh-Nemo #6


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nun ich habe gestern mit ihm pn`t. Noch`n Tipp für die Brückenangler: Wenn man keinen Eckplatz auf der Brücke zum Ruten abstellen hat, sind Schraubzwingen ganz praktisch, mit Griff nach oben an das Geländer geklemmt hat man eine prima Rutenablage.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo da hast Du Recht mit den Schraubzwingen! Klasse Tip#6. Gut dann trage ich Jörg mit ein. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nach einem langen guten Gespräch beschlossen Bulli und ich spontan, dass wir morgen um 15 Uhr die Brücke unsicher machen werden..... Laut Wettervorhersage NO-2-3! Also perfekte Aussichten für Schönberg!!! Sollte jemand in der Nähe sein, möge er uns besuchen......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 23. November 14:30 - 17.45 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf linke und rechte Ecke und geradeaus 
Windrichtung und Stärke: Wind 4-5 in Böen 6 aus N und NW 
Wetter: klarer Himmel, später geschlossene Wolkendecke aber kein Regen. Vollmond!!
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab 14:30 Uhr vereinzelt
Fische: 3 Dorsche von 37 cm und zwei Nemos 
Wer: Nur ich 
Sonstiges: Ich war die ganze Zeit alleine auf der Brücke, nur später dann noch ein paar weitere Angler....

Obwohl die Bedingungen optimal waren, waren leider nicht viele Fische zu holen. Es mag an dem Vollmond liegen, oder weiß ich was woran. Auffällig ist seit einigen Tagen auch, dass die Dorsche einem beim Hakenblösen noch Krebse auf die Hand kotzen, die noch im Schlund stecken....

Alle Dorsche sind randvoll mit Krebsen!!


LG
Hauke


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 24. November 14:30 - 22.00 Uhr
Wo: Ich Brückenkopf linke Ecke und geradeaus, Björn rechte Ecke und garadeaus. 
Windrichtung und Stärke: Wind 0-1 aus SW später S!!! 
Wetter: klarer Himmel, später geschlossene Wolkendecke aber kein Regen. Vollmond!!!
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab 16:30 Uhr vereinzelt, später viele Nemo´s
Fische: Ich 25 Dorsche davon 1x 36 cm!!!!! Der Rest Nemos!!! Das gleiche bei Björn!!!
Wer: Bulli und meinereiner!
Sonstiges: Kein Butt! Andere Angler, die nach uns kamen hatten zwar einige Butt, aber alles kleine. Es waren einige Netze gespannt. Da wird wohl einiges drin hängen geblieben sein......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

O man, ihr armen....naja, das habe ich mir vorgestern Abend schon gedacht...

Die Butt scheinen wie weggefischt?!?!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nee die sind schon da, aber wir hatten wieder nicht das Glück, dafür die anderen...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hatten die denn auch große?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 26. November 14:00 - 18.30 Uhr
Wo: Ich Brückenkopf linke Ecke und geradeaus, Marc rechte Ecke und garadeaus. 
Windrichtung und Stärke: Wind 3-4 aus SW später 1-2!!! 
Wetter: bewölkter Himmel und viiiiiiel Nebel. Vollmond!!!
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab 17:00 Uhr, wenige Fische!!!!
Fische: Ich 3 Dorsche davon 1x 35 cm der Rest zu klein!!!!! Marc 4 Dorsche alle zu klein.......
Wer: Marc und meinereiner!
Sonstiges: Kein Butt! Für mich steht jetzt endgültig fest, dass ich niewieder beim ablandigen Wind losfahren werde!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

O man, ist das deprimierend....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

HAAAAUKEEEE Dein Posteingang ist voll lösch mal ich kann Dir keine PN mehr schicken......


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Dennis schrieb:
			
		

> HAAAAUKEEEE Dein Posteingang ist voll lösch mal ich kann Dir keine PN mehr schicken......



was gibt`s denn da zu tuscheln   |kopfkrat , los schick mir auch `ne PN!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> was gibt`s denn da zu tuscheln   |kopfkrat , los schick mir auch `ne PN!
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Ne, das ist zu intim....

@Dennis: Alles klar, ich habe alle gelöscht?

Und hast Du nen netten Flossenträger bekommen?


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Moin ,
Dennis hatte ja geschrieben , das es sich bei ablandigen Wind nicht lohnt und für Mittwoch ist SO 3-4 angesagt . Finde wir sollten unser angeln um eine Woche verschieben .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> Dennis hatte ja geschrieben , das es sich bei ablandigen Wind nicht lohnt und für Mittwoch ist SO 3-4 angesagt . Finde wir sollten unser angeln um eine Woche verschieben .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Sehe ich auch so Michael, Wind muß passen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja, ich bin auch nicht dabei....

Finde, das sei Wattwurm-Verschwendung....


----------



## Bulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Um eine Woche verschieben hört sich gut an !
Da habe ich wohl auch wieder Zeit:q 
Und bei denn Bedingungen hat es glaube ich jetzt auch keinen Sinn auf der Brücke.
Bis denn dann!

Gruß Björn


----------



## elefant

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Also Gut... Brücke erst mal gestrichen... Aber Angeln muß ich mal wieder!!!
Ich werde berichten wie Es war!
Eine Woche später wird nix.Da wird die Zeit bestimmt zu knapp,weil mein Auto Termin hat(Inspektion+TÜV+ASU).Wenn's zu spät wird,komme ich mal so vorbei....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich muss auch dringend mal wieder los. Ich werde nächstes WE mal nach Lippe fahren...

LG
Hauke


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 19. Dezember 16:00 - 21.00 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf rechte Ecke 
Windrichtung und Stärke: Wind 4-5 in Böen 6 aus N und NW, später Westdrehend und bis 1-2 abnehmend
Wetter: klarer Himmel, später etwas wolkig aber kein Regen.
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab 16:30 Uhr vereinzelt
Fische: Ein Dorsch von 67 Zentimetern (!!! ), 5 normale (um 40 cm.) und eine Flunder von 30 Zentimetern
Wer: Ich 
Sonstiges: Ich war die ganze Zeit alleine auf der Brücke, nur später dann noch ein paar weitere Angler....

Der Dorsch ist mein bislang größter auf der Brücke, das hat echt Laune gemacht   #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Bison

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Fängt man in Schönberg so gut? War gestern in Scharbeutz und da ging gar nichts...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



> Ein Dorsch von 67 Zentimetern (!!! ),



Das ist ja mal ein nettes Teil an der Brandungsrute #6 . Aber rausgehoben mit Rute? Erzähl mal Hauke.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hey Andreas!

Ne, der Brückenwärter (wie heißt er noch gleich? #c ) hatte Gott sei Dank ein Gaff dabei, sodass wir den Dorsch ohne Probleme rausbekommen haben - nur mein Eimer war irgendwie viel zu klein  :k   #6 

@Bison: Das kommt immer auf den Wind an. Je stärker der aus Norden oder Nord-Westen kommt, je besser fängst Du! Gestern war es ja nun schon ziemlich windig.

Übrigens: Die Fische standen alle sehr weit draußen, so ca. 100 Meter vor der Brücke, hinter der Muschelbank!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 23. Januar 13:00 - 18.00 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf geradeaus
Windrichtung und Stärke: Wind 5-6 in Böen 7 aus NW
Wetter: stark bewölkt aber kein Regen
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: irgendwann nachmittags
Fische: 2 Klischen von 43 und 35 cm, Zwei Nemos...
Wer: Ich 
Sonstiges: OH-Nemo, Sylverpasi und Bulli kamen zu Besuch. Die Klischen waren beides Männchen, randvoll mit Milch....

Achja, eines noch: Es war scheißkalt


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Sauber endlich mal wieder ein Bericht in dem doch sooooo geliebten Thema!!!!! Petri zu den guten Klieschen! Hättest mir aber mitgeben können.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Naja, ich KANN es aber auch lassen...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich KANN es aber auch lassen...




Wa???? Was KANNST Du lassen????? Ich verstehe Deine wirre Sprache nicht  :m


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Vorhin war ich das erste mal auf der Schönberger Seebrücke.
Der Wind kam stramm aus NW und es war Saukalt.







Hauke war am angeln und hatte schon 2 sehr schöne Platten verhaftet.
Er fängt soviel Fisch übers Jahr,das er im Auftrag der Fischereigenossenschaft
deren Kühlhäuser auffüllt :q 







Wie der Zufall es wollte traf ich auf der Brücke die beiden Berufsangler Dennis Sylverpasi und Björn Bully :m Die beiden waren heute mal Inkoknito hier um die Lage für den näxten Raubzug zu checken #:
Es kommt selten vor das man diese 3 Exemplare der Gattung "Vielfischer"
zu Gesicht bekommt,da habe ich nicht lange gezögert und meine Canon gezogen.
So Junx nun seid Ihr archiviert.
Achso es war wirklich Saukalt,bbbrrrrr......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Super Pics Jörg  #r  #r Das mit den Vielfischer könnte aber stimmen  Nächstes mal bist Du dabei oder |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Geile Pic´s Jörg!!!! Aber auf den Foto´s sehen die Platten viel größer aus, als sie waren :m........ Deine Postings sind immer der HIT. Ich könnte mich beeumeln  #6#6#6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ey Dennis, das waren doch die Killer der See... #:  Hast aber recht, Jörg´s Postings sind imemr oberlustig  |muahah:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Also ich hätte die wieder reingesetzt  Nee die Tiere waren schon nett.......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte die wieder reingesetzt  Nee die Tiere waren schon nett.......




Ich weiß gar nicht so genau - wie groß werden Klieschen denn?  |kopfkrat


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 22. Januar 14:00 - 24.00 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf rechts und mein Schwiegervater links 
Windrichtung und Stärke: Wind 5-6 in Böen 7 aus NW später aus West
Wetter: anfangs sonnig ,dann teilweise bewölkt 
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: mit Anfang der Dämmerung 
Fische: 3 Dorsche und 3 Butts - ca 15 Nemos die wieder frei sind 
Wer: Mein Schwiegervater und ich !

Sonstiges : Laut Einheimischer ideales Wetter um viele und große Fische zu fangen . Tja aber das war nichts !! Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal !! War mein Debüt in Schönberg !! 

Die Fische standen sehr weit draußen . Ich denke so ca 100 - 120 m entfernt von der Brücke .Da muß ne Muschelbank oder ähnliches sein , ich hatte nämlich viele Muscheln an den Krallenbleien hängen !!!?? Später kam sie auch dichter unter Land !

Wir waren die ersten und die letzten auf der Brücke !


MfG Maik 



Ich freu mich schon aufs Treffen am nächsten WE !!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß gar nicht so genau - wie groß werden Klieschen denn?  |kopfkrat



Also ich war Augenzeuge, als der Brückenwärter eine Kliesche von 51 cm fing. DAS ist absolute Ausnahme. Kommt nicht oft vor. 40iger-45iger sind schon der HAMMER.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Heftig, das ist mal eine gaaaaanz große


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 15.Februar 21:00-00:00
Wo: Brückenkopf vorne und linke Seite
Windrichtung und Stärke: Wind 5-6 in Böen 7 aus NW
Wetter: Bewölkt, zunehmender Mond 
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: immer
Fische: 16 Dorsche, nur ein Nemo 
Wer: Ich

Naja, es hat halt voll gerockt  Für alle, die die Brücke kennen: Ich habe die Dorsche allesamt "aus dem Loch links vorne gepult"  (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen )


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Die gute alte Dorschstelle  Warum warst Du nicht mal im Buttloch?????


----------



## Ayla

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Sa,gestern

-vorhersage von Freitag :SW6,drehend auf NW,zunehmend

-gestern nicht gehört (aus Schaden wird man klug) Ententeich -Schiet

Wo: Buhne 18

3 Platte ,maßig,zu dünn,alle reingesetzt:c 

Dorsch kein Biss :c 

17-21 Uhr dann Schnauze voll gehabt

50 Wattw.über ,hin zur Seebrücke die Wattw.verschenken und die
Brücke mal anschauen.

BRÜCKE: ca.10 Angler ,keine Brandungsruten,nur Tele u.kurze Steckruten

- bis da keine Dorsche,paar kl. Platte

- Berliner Angler Gruppe ,Schnacker u. Klugsch....

-Brücke nichs für mich ,am Strand hat man seine Ruhe .

EIN RICHTIGER BRANDUNGSANGLER STEHT AM STRAND
UND NICHT AUF EINER BRÜCKE!
#h Ayla #h


----------



## ex-elbangler

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

#c Ich habe da mal eine blöde Frage.


Wo genau ist die Schöneberger Brücke|kopfkrat 

Hab gegoogelt, aber nix gefunden.;+


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Moin ,
die liegt am Strand von Schönberg ind Holstein , nähe Kiel,Heikendorf,Laboe .Du findest sie , wenn Du dich in Richtung Museums Bahnhof hälst . Bessser kann ich es Dir leider nicht beschreiben  #c . Ich persönlich mag sie .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## ex-elbangler

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Vielen Dank, die Antwort reicht schon.

Die Brücke ist dann für meinen Kurzurlaub anfang April, zuweit weg.

Schade eigentlich


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@Ayala: Schwer zu lesen Dein Tread...abgesehen davon: Die Brücke ist  #6 , aber man muss wissen, WIE man dort angeln muss


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Hauke

Tja, Brücken sind nunmal nicht einfach!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@Katze: Ne, auch wenn das jeder glaubt, man muss die Eigenarten der Brücken auch kennen. Dennis und ich zum Beispiel kennen die Schönberger Brücke schon ein bisschen besser als viele andere und fangen daher auch meist mehr...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Katze: Ne, auch wenn das jeder glaubt, man muss die Eigenarten der Brücken auch kennen. Dennis und ich zum Beispiel kennen die Schönberger Brücke schon ein bisschen besser als viele andere und fangen daher auch meist mehr...



So kann man das sagen. Ich bin jetzt mein 2. Jahr auf der Brücke und man hat ein paar Anläufe gebraucht, um die Rinnen und Kanten zu finden..... :m


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin


@ Hauke und Dennis

Vieleicht denken die meisten:

Rauf auf die Brücke und mal kurz den Köder schlenzen und schon springen die Fische auf den Brückenkopf!!!

Auch ich habe gesucht, gelernt und gefunden.

Katze


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich werd mich demnächst sicher auch mal dem Tunnel- und Brückenexperten Dennis anschließen um dort mal meine Wattis zu baden. Termin steht noch nicht, hab momentan viel um die Ohren !


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mich demnächst sicher auch mal dem Tunnel- und Brückenexperten Dennis anschließen um dort mal meine Wattis zu baden. Termin steht noch nicht, hab momentan viel um die Ohren !



Jo das machen wir. Sag nur bescheid und dann machen wir ein kleines Brückentreffen. Katze sollte dann auch mit....... Am besten wir gehen mal in der Woche auf die Brücke. Dann haben wir mehr Platz....


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo das machen wir. Sag nur bescheid und dann machen wir ein kleines Brückentreffen. Katze sollte dann auch mit....... Am besten wir gehen mal in der Woche auf die Brücke. Dann haben wir mehr Platz....



@Sylverpasi

Moin Loide !

Sagt mal BESCHEID zum " Brückentreffen " wenn`s bei mir passt komm`ich auch gerne mit.

...übrigens beim Gemeinschaftsangeln in Weißenhäuser Strand war es sehr mau:
13 Angler: 6 Platte , 1 untermaßiger Dorsch , ich nix :c
Tag vorher leider auch keine Mefo. 
Naja es ist ja noch früh im Jahr und es geht ja erst los.#6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo moinsen Folkfriend! Ich werde Dich dann per PN anschreiben, wenn es losgeht! Schade, dass Du nichts hattest, aber ich sagte Dir ja, dass es noch zu kalt ist. Ich werde auch nicht mehr losziehen, wenn es so aussieht, wie jetzt und die letzten Tage......


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin

Wenns bei mir passt, bin ich natürlich dabei!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

O doch, losziehen werde ich schon noch, mal sehen, vieleicht gleich morgen 

Wir müssen aufpassen, dass das Brückentreffen nicht zu groß wird, sonst können wir nicht alle auf aussichtsreiche Plätze stellen... das wäre deprimierend für die Übrigen...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Deswegen schreibe ich auch nur auserwählte per PN an lieber Schokoschieber  Ich weiß schon genau, wer mitkommt. Höchstens 6 Mann hab ich da im Auge #6:q


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen schreibe ich auch nur auserwählte per PN an lieber Schokoschieber  Ich weiß schon genau, wer mitkommt. Höchstens 6 Mann hab ich da im Auge #6:q


War klar.... 6 Mann .... zum einen die ANZAHL und auch das geschlechtsspezifische lässt ja wieder reichlich Anlass für Spekulationen !|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Man man man Michy.....Immer das gleiche mit Dir. Mach ruhig weiter so  sonst vergesse ich zufällig ne PN an Dich zu schicken....:q:q:q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich beschwere mich bei den Mods, SchoSchi lass ich mich nicht nennen


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ Dennis: Du kannst doch gar nicht mehr ohne mich...  

@ hauke: nimm es dem Kleinen nicht übel, er weiß sich nicht anders zu wehren...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dennis: Du kannst doch gar nicht mehr ohne mich...
> 
> @ hauke: nimm es dem Kleinen nicht übel, er weiß sich nicht anders zu wehren...



Ist es schon so weit mit uns beiden? Das finde ich gut, dass Du weißt, dass ich ohne Dich nicht mehr kann........ #6  :m 
Zu Hauke kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mich noch ganz anderes wehren kann, aber Hauke weint schnell. Das haben wir mit Audigott bei Knutzen in Kiel gesehen. Maik hat ihn mal ein wenig gestreichelt und dann war Hauke böse...löl Aber Hauke mach Dir nichts draus. Er hat mich genauso doll gehauen und ich bin stehen geblieben..... *scherz*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das glaub ich nicht, denn wo dr hinhaut wächst kein Gras mehr...Du bist doch noch viel gebrechlicher als ich und wärst gleich richtig abgeklappt...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nee Hauke, Maik hat meine Rippen genauso gestreichelt und ich muss sagen, dass das gar nicht so schlimm war. Stell den lieben Maiki nicht als Brutalinski dar. Du hast ja angefangen...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na was hab ich denn gemacht?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Du sollst ihm ein Beinchen gestellt haben......


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

So jetzt aber zurück zum Thema. Ich möchte nicht, dass mein Thema so zugemüllt wird gelle Hauke


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Man man man Michy.....Immer das gleiche mit Dir. Mach ruhig weiter so  sonst vergesse ich zufällig ne PN an Dich zu schicken....:q:q:q





Michy der macht das echt , mich vergisst er auch immer , der kleine aus dem Kindergarten  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michy der macht das echt , mich vergisst er auch immer , der kleine aus dem Kindergarten  |supergri .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Du hast ja leider nie Zeit in der Woche..... |wavey:


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wo bin ich hier eigentlich rein geraten ? |kopfkrat|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Folkfriend... Wir sind die durchgeknallten Küstenjungs! Das musst Du jetzt so hinnehmen... So schnell kommst Du da nicht mehr raus


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

na folkfriend,
wie gehts denn so ?
kommst du auch nochmal mit zum "traineren" für den martinscup ?


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@Dennis: Ich habe niemanden ein Bein gestellt, wo kommt denn diese Schwachsinnsbehauptung her?

@Folkfriend: Wir haben einen Vollschaden, das ist immer so


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Maaaaannnn jetzt keinen Müll mehr hier schreiben. Das ist ein Fängethreat ...... :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ist ja gut, nicht gleich weinen


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

|sagnix|motz:|motz:|motz:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

mööööönsch dennis !!
wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen :m


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> mööööönsch dennis !!
> wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen :m




Häää? Ich hab doch gar nichts gesagt...... War jetzt mal wieder jemand auf der Brücke?????


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

das bezog sich auf unfug schreiben :m

also mich war donnerstag auf einer brücke. wir wollten platte fangen, aber zu zweit hatten wir lediglich eine kliesche. zum glück hatte ich die. allerdings war das tagsüber. von 12-15.30 uhr.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja die meisten Platten beissen zur Zeit nur tagsüber. Nachts ist das wohl nicht so dolle gewesen..... Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen..Was ist da los?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

ich bin ja dann nachhause gefahren.
und mir wurde wieder klar, dass ich lieber vom strand aus angel.
von der brücke ist das echt nur für anfänger oder für angler die da unbedingt lust zu haben. ich bin der meinung vom strand hätte ich genauso viel gefangen.
waren übrigens in boltenhagen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Die Brücken sind keine für Anfänger löl....... Man muss die Kanten und Rinnen kennen. Wenn man das nicht weiß wo die sind, dann fängt man auch nicht und macht sie schlecht #y


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Brücken sind keine für Anfänger löl....... Man muss die Kanten und Rinnen kennen. Wenn man das nicht weiß wo die sind, dann fängt man auch nicht und macht sie schlecht #y


 

@ dennis
ich weiss dass du der geborene brückangler bist. aber glaubst du nicht dass ich in der lage bin das gewässer mit rinnen usw zu erkunden wenn ich auf der brücke bin ? wenn ich das nicht könnte, dann wäre ich am strand genauso aufgeschmissen. und trotzdem sind die brücken stellen an dem anfänger gut angeln können.


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> na folkfriend,
> wie gehts denn so ?
> kommst du auch nochmal mit zum "traineren" für den martinscup ?



Wie ?|kopfkrat Wann ?;+  Wo ! |supergri

Jeder Zeit !#6#6#6

(obwohl ich das ja eigentlich nich`nötig hab !) hohoho|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Naja, die Gleichung Brücke = Anfänger finde ich auch ein bisschen zu einfach... Das haut so einfach nicht hin. Außerdem macht es einfach Laune und man hat nicht überall den Sand im Gepäck und sonstwo...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben
anfänger ODER angler die darauf bock haben.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ dennis
> ich weiss dass du der geborene brückangler bist. aber glaubst du nicht dass ich in der lage bin das gewässer mit rinnen usw zu erkunden wenn ich auf der brücke bin ? wenn ich das nicht könnte, dann wäre ich am strand genauso aufgeschmissen. und trotzdem sind die brücken stellen an dem anfänger gut angeln können.



Dann geh mal auf die Schönberger und erzähl mir wo die Kanten sind. Ich dachte vorher auch immer, dass man das sehen kann. Nee nee so einfach ist das nicht.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich hab mich da auch total verschätzt...... Bis mir einige Einheimische das erzählten und ich Wochen später mit dem Boot und Echlot darüber gefahren bin. Jetzt weiß ich auch wo die sind....


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

von sehen habe ich nichts gesagt.
ich taste den grund mit der rute und dem blei ab.
das bedarf übung, aber ich kann es


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo das ist auch gut! Ich konnte das nicht.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Aga, nimm es mir nicht übel, aber das will ich sehen, wie Du da die Kanten findest... Lass uns da beizeiten mal hinfahren und dann schaun ma mal...


----------



## Pilkkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich mach das auch so wie Agalatze und es klappt.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na das es klappt weiß ich auch, aber das Gebiet ist einfach zu groß, um es "mal eben" abzutasten...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ hauke
tja das sind halt die feinheiten die man drauf haben muss :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja gut, dann probieren wir das aus! Wann hast Du Zeit? Jetzt komm nicht mit "ich hasse Brücken", denn das wäre nur eine Flucht vor diesem Test...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ hauke
ich habe oben geschrieben dass ich keine lust auf brückenangelei habe.
ich brauche hier keinem etwas beweisen. ich weiss dass ich angeln kann
und weiss auch was ich tun muss um an fische zu kommen.
ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist echt nicht mein ding auf der brücke.
da stelle ich mich lieber an den strand und fange da meine fische. und das mindestens genauso gut !


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hast Du denn Lust, das mal in Schönberg auszuprobieren. Da gibt es denselben Strand wie in Heidkate. Wir gehen auf die Brücke und Du an den Strand und dann schaun ma abends mal...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

das haben andreas,thomas und ich schon ein paar mal vorgeschlagen, aber da wollte keiner...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja also wir können das gerne mal machen, da habe ich kein Problem mit. Ich angle gegen Dich und Dennis gegen Andreas. Für Thomas nehmen wir dann Micky oder besser noch alle Jungs vom FRC


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

ich denke mal wir sollten das gesamtergebnis nehmen um über die fänge zwischen brücke und strand zu entscheiden. aber erstmal fragen was die anderen dazu sagen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo, das können wir auch machen, aber dann brauchen wir dieselbe Anzahl an Anglern, Haken und Ruten...


----------



## Peterpaul

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen #6


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Peterpaul schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen #6



Ich auch! #6


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ja also wir können das gerne mal machen, da habe ich kein Problem mit. Ich angle gegen Dich und Dennis gegen Andreas. Für Thomas nehmen wir dann Micky oder besser noch alle Jungs vom FRC


 
DANKE HAUKE, das Ehrt uns sehr, vor allem weil Du weisst Qualität von Quantität zu unterscheiden...  

*Aber mal ehrlich:* Ist es nicht SCH..SSEGAL ob man nun von der Brücke oder vom Strand aus besser fängt. In erster Linie steht bei *mir* der Spass im Vordergrund und bei nem "blöden" Vergleichstest mache ich nicht mit.
Dann lieber alle Mann zusammen an Strand und unsere Grillhure ihren Dienst machen lassen !!! :m


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

So ich habe es schon oft gesagt und ich sage es noch einmal! ICH werde solche Vergleichsangeln nicht mitmachen, denn das ist nicht der Sinn des Angelns für MICH. Ihr könnt gerne sowas machen, aber ohne mich. Ich will in Ruhe meine Fische fangen und nicht im Hinterkopf haben: "Oha was die jetzt wohl am Strand haben????". Nee nee ich will da meine Ruhe haben und cool angeln. Aga kann halt besser vom Strand (aber ich auch) und ich angel gerne von der Brücke, da dort die riesen Platten lauern. BASTAAAAAAA! So jetzt hoffe ich, dass der verf...... Schnee bald weg ist, damit ich wieder los kann.......... In diesem Sinne........#6


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Dennis, 





 bzw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bis einschl. Freitag...


----------



## elefant

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ach Leute....
Mich ärgert es immer ein bischen,wenn jemand unbedingt beweisen will (auch noch mit Hilfe eines 'Wettbewerbs') ,Daß Seine Angelmethode die bessere sei!
Speziell zu Schönberg:
Die Brücke bringt Vorteile für Anfänger und Leute,die den recht langen Strand nicht auf 'Hot Spots' untersuchen wollen,vor Allem dann,wenn der Fisch nicht dicht unter Land steht.Man hat eben einen 'Reichweitenvorteil' von ca. 250m. Wenn nur vereinzelt Fisch da ist,sollte man aber auch 'die gewissen Stellen an der Brücke kennen'. Das Kennenlernen lässt sich einfacher und weniger umständlich um die Brücke bewerkstelligen,als den endlosen Strand nach Rinnen usw. abzusuchen.Auch ein Vorteil wäre,daß das Tackle sandfrei bleibt. Nachteile wären: Meistens viele Angler da.(Behinderungen;Überfischung(?)).Man kann den Fisch auch schnell 'überwerfen'. Und nicht zu Allerletzt haben einige Leute nicht das richtige Tackle (oder trauen sich nicht?) einen >60 Dorsch über das Geländer zu wuppen.
Das Angeln vom Strand empfinde ich entspannter.Die Suche der 'richtigen Stelle' ist schwieriger(Aber es lohnt sich auch).
Aber am Aussichtsreichsten ist wohl eine ganz andere Methode.Ich nenne Das mal 'Buhnenhopping'. Wobei man gezielt nur die Löcher an den Buhnenköpfen mit Rollblei-Naturköder oder auch mit Kunstködern absucht.(Leichte Pilk- oder schwere Spinnrute) - Aber Das gehöhrt wohl nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln?


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hey Elefant.

Klaro gehört das auch noch in der Bereich des Brandungsangelns  #6. Du hast schon recht, beide Angelmethoden haben Ihren Reiz, das habe aber auch nie ausgeschlossen... Naja, wenn die anderen da sowieso keine Lust zu haben, dann kann man einen Vergleich zwischen Brücke und Strand ja sowieso knicken, ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin mal da, mal dort angeln, je nachdem worauf ich gerade so Lust habe. Schließlich geht es mir in ersten Linie um den Spaß und den habe ich bei beiden Angelmethoden...

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bzw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bis einschl. Freitag...



Ich bin diese Woche nicht mehr auf der Brücke. Erst wenn der Schnee weg ist.....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Leute....
> Mich ärgert es immer ein bischen,wenn jemand unbedingt beweisen will (auch noch mit Hilfe eines 'Wettbewerbs') ,Daß Seine Angelmethode die bessere sei!
> Speziell zu Schönberg:
> Die Brücke bringt Vorteile für Anfänger und Leute,die den recht langen Strand nicht auf 'Hot Spots' untersuchen wollen,vor Allem dann,wenn der Fisch nicht dicht unter Land steht.Man hat eben einen 'Reichweitenvorteil' von ca. 250m. Wenn nur vereinzelt Fisch da ist,sollte man aber auch 'die gewissen Stellen an der Brücke kennen'. Das Kennenlernen lässt sich einfacher und weniger umständlich um die Brücke bewerkstelligen,als den endlosen Strand nach Rinnen usw. abzusuchen.Auch ein Vorteil wäre,daß das Tackle sandfrei bleibt. Nachteile wären: Meistens viele Angler da.(Behinderungen;Überfischung(?)).Man kann den Fisch auch schnell 'überwerfen'. Und nicht zu Allerletzt haben einige Leute nicht das richtige Tackle (oder trauen sich nicht?) einen >60 Dorsch über das Geländer zu wuppen.
> Das Angeln vom Strand empfinde ich entspannter.Die Suche der 'richtigen Stelle' ist schwieriger(Aber es lohnt sich auch).
> Aber am Aussichtsreichsten ist wohl eine ganz andere Methode.Ich nenne Das mal 'Buhnenhopping'. Wobei man gezielt nur die Löcher an den Buhnenköpfen mit Rollblei-Naturköder oder auch mit Kunstködern absucht.(Leichte Pilk- oder schwere Spinnrute) - Aber Das gehöhrt wohl nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln?



 #6  #6  #6  Nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...... Aber alles was mit Landangeln an der Ostsee zu tun hat ist für mich alles Brandungsangeln........


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Elefant.
> 
> Klaro gehört das auch noch in der Bereich des Brandungsangelns  #6. Du hast schon recht, beide Angelmethoden haben Ihren Reiz, das habe aber auch nie ausgeschlossen... Naja, wenn die anderen da sowieso keine Lust zu haben, dann kann man einen Vergleich zwischen Brücke und Strand ja sowieso knicken, ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin mal da, mal dort angeln, je nachdem worauf ich gerade so Lust habe. Schließlich geht es mir in ersten Linie um den Spaß und den habe ich bei beiden Angelmethoden...
> 
> In diesem Sinne!



Du kannst doch gerne einen Vergleich machen, wenn Du möchtest. Du sollst ja nicht das machen, was andere wollen..... Ich hab da nichts gegen, aber ICH möchte bei sowas nicht mitmachen..... :m


----------



## elefant

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi,mein Zuckerwattedennis
Willst nich mal gucken kommen heute???


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moncherrybärchen! Wo wie was warum weshalb????? Wat geht ab????


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ne, alleine ist so ein Vergleich irgendwie dumm, in einer großen Gruppe wäre das aber sicherlich lustig geworden...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ hauke
wir können doch trotzdem so ein vergleich machen.
alle reden hier von wettbewerb, aber dem ist nicht so. der spaß sollte im vordergrund
bleiben. wir beiden wollen doch lediglich ein ergebnis haben damit wir schlauer sind,
und nicht damit wir die eine oder andere angelart als "besser" oder "schlechter" beurteilen. ich glaube das hat hier auch keiner so gemeint. euch bringt es halt auf der brücke großen spaß und mir und anderen halt nicht.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Naja, ok, von mir aus können wir das ja mal machen. Angelst Du dann in Schönberg an den Buhenen und ich auf der Brücke oder fährst Du weiter nach Heidkate?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wenn dann neben der Brücke sonst ist das nicht vergleichbar!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Würde ich nämlich auch sagen,denn in Heidkate können die Bedingungen schon wieder ganz anders sein...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ dennis
das machen hauke und ich schon klar. du hast doch sowieso keine lust oder doch ?
wichtig ist, dass es der gleiche strand ist. neben der brücke oder ein paar hundert meter weiter ist latte


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

wir können auch eine ganze andere brücke nehmen.
das würde ich am gerechtesten finden. eine wo wir alle nicht so häufig angeln.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das meinte ich doch Aga. Der selbe Strand muss es sein, sonst ist alles andere Schwachsinn....


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich wäre für diesen Strand...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Micky Du Scherzmaus! Pack die Sachen ich hol Dich gleich ab! #6 :q


----------



## Wulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin moin


wenn das man keine Hardcoreangler sind!
Der Deutsche Wetterdienst gibt eine Unwetterwarnung (keine Vorwarnung mehr) wegen schwerer Sturböen um 9 vereinzelt bis 10 Bft. mit Schneeverwehungen für die gesamte deutsche Ostseeküste raus, und Ihr packt die Sachen zum Brandungsangeln!! Respekt, Respekt.

hoffentlich werdet Ihr für Euern Mut belohnt, und holt ein paar Platte und Leos an das verschneite Tageslicht, bzw. den Abendhimmel.

Bin auf euern Bericht gespannt.

Werde vielleicht morgen mein Glück versuchen, dann wieder in Dahme oder Grömitz.

Bis dann 

Wulli

Samstach kricht Herta ein aufn Sack!


----------



## elefant

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na,das siehst Du falsch *ggg* Der <Silverpasi> will an den Strand auf dem Bild!
Und ich werde gleich meine Wattis einsalzen gehen... Es wird scheinbar immer schlimmer!(Wettermäßig)


----------



## Wulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin ,moin


nach Micky`s Bericht von seinem tollen Angelerfolg gestern, ist wohl Einsalzen, das beste, was Du mit Deinen Wattis machen kannst....:q 

ich denke auch morgen brauche ich an Angeln nicht zu denken.

Und die beiden Hardcoreangler werden sicherlich auch bald wieder zu Hause sein, wetten, dass????   

gruß 
Wulli


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ Dennis: Ich wart auf Dich..... suche nur noch nach meiner Sonnencreme :g 

@ Wulli: Doch, war wirklich schön gestern Abend... ich schussel, nu weiß ich wo meine Sonnencreme ist - liegt noch von gestern Abend im Angelkasten!  

@ elefant: Würmer nicht einsalzen, lieber eincremen... oder hab ich da jetzt was missverstanden!?!?   :q


----------



## Wulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Mensch, Micky!


Gut, daß wir Dich haben, jetzt hätte ich doch glatt die Sonnencreme für morgen vergessen. Was nimmst Du denn für Deine Wattis? Lichtschutzfaktor 12 oder, aufgrund der Wetterlage doch besser gleich den Sonnenblocker Marke LSF 20?

Badehose und Handtuch habe ich schon bereit gelegt. Dann kann ja nix mehr passieren

Tschüüüüsss...

Wulli


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Ihr Schweinchen


Aber gegenseitiges eincremen entfällt ja wohl!!!:q 

Um das zu sehen würd ich mich ja schon fasst ins Auto schmeissen.

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ihr habt voll den Schaden Jungs  Ich werde gleich mal meine Angelsachen packen und mich auf den Weg nach Schönberg machen denk ich...wetten, dass ich da alleine bin...


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

... Gestern auf der Seebrücke :


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 23. Februar 19:00 - 21:00 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf links, später geradeaus!
Windrichtung und Stärke: NO, O um 9-10, in Böen bis 11,12
Wetter: Schnee/Hagel gestöber
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: Die ganze Zeit
Fische: 8 Drosche ab 45 cm.
Wer: Ich
Sonstiges: Da vorne leider besetzt war musste ich an die Seite, vorne ging es richtig ab (keine Seitenströmung), da kamen Dorsche ohne Ende raus!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Sauber Hauke, aber 11 -12 WS ist jo total verrückt. Du bist nicht ganz dich lölölöl
Hast Du gesehen, ob da Platten rauskamen?


----------



## Wulli

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Möööönsch Hauke!


Das verdient einen sonder-Applaus! Da wird ja sogar der alte Rüdi Nehberg blaß!

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zu den tollen Fängen.#6 

Da gehört ja schon was dazu. 
Dann werde ich mich nachher wohl auch mal aufn Weg machen müssen. Das kann ich ja nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. So schöne Küsten-Dorsche und dann ohne mich, nee nee.

Hat jemand Lust heute mitzukommen?? Nach Dahme oder so?

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@Dennis: Ne, keine Platten, die sind wohl schon im tiefen..außerdem waren die Dorsche vorher am Köder tippe ich...das ging echt ab wie Luzie....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Schade..... Dann brauch ich auch noch nicht los, wenn nur Dorsche da sind... Im April geht das wieder ab mit den Deckeln. Bist Du dann auch wieder dabei?


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na rate mal...!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na dann is ja jut! Dann können wir ja endlich mal die Platten gaffen löl


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo, 2 oder 3 50er am Paternoster, das macht richtig Laune...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na mir reicht eine............löl


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Aber dann an meiner 20 Gramm Downriggerrute


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin


Dick wie einTelefonbuch solln sie sein!!

Katze


----------



## Gast 1

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Selten so gut gelacht.

Petri!!!!!

Nehmt mich nächstes mal mit.


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin


wenns passt, warum nicht!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@Falk: Das ist an der Brücke nichts ungewöhnliches...wenn man die Stellen kennt


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Selten so gut gelacht.
> 
> Petri!!!!!
> 
> Nehmt mich nächstes mal mit.



Warum hast Du denn gelacht? Glaubst Du das nicht mit den Platten ü50 ???


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wieder einen Ungläubigen erwischt...#6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Tja so ist das nunmal. Ich würde meine Popo darauf verwetten, dass selbst Aga öfters dort angeln würden, wenn er da ein paar ü50iger erwischt. Selbstverständlich würd er dann nur heimlich dort angeln lölölöl :q:q:q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wahrscheinlich ist er der Typ, der da nachts immer dunkel gekleidet mit ner Bundeswehrsturmhaube und nem schwarzen Parka langschleicht... Und dann hier im Board auf uns Brückis schimpfen...


----------



## Bison

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Was geht denn so alles zur Zeit an der Seebrücke???


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das kann ich Dir morgen sagen


----------



## Bison

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ok! Warte denn mal!:m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 26. Februar 15:00 - 22:30
Wo: Brückenkopf rechte Ecke vorne
Windrichtung und Stärke: O und dann SO, später auch ab und an mal wieder O
Wetter: teilweise Schnee/Hagel gestöber, dicker abnehmender Mond
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: Erst ca. 1,5 Stunden nach völliger Dunkelheit
Fische: 3 Dorsche (45,40 und 35), 1 Nemo
Wer: Ich
Sonstiges: Lustige Anekdote: Beim Aufbau "Mist, ich brauch ne 120er Kralle und die hab ich nicht".... Ersten Wurf eingeholt, Vorfach + 120er Kralle gefangen   Super wa 


Naja, die Dorsche wollten nicht so, erst hat nur der Mann neben mir, der ganz nach rechts geangelt hat, gefangen, dann später auch die anderen und als keiner mehr Fing, ging es bei mir los   Hab die Fische verschekt, mein Gefrierschrank platzt aus allen Nähten...


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin


Ey Hauke 

Das mit der Kralle find ich Obergeil!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja, hab ich auch gedacht, da musste ich irgendwie voll lachen...das Vorfach war voll der Tannenbaum, mit kleinen Leuchtoktopussen und sogar noch etwas, dass aussah wie Octopusreste auf den verrotteten Haken...spricht dafür, dass es momentan nicht viele Krebse gibt würde ich sagen...hab das Vorfach komplett zerlegt, waren ein paar nette Teile drin...

Übrigens: Die Kralle ist auch wieder im Wasser, ist mir dann auch beim einzigen Abriss des Abends flöten gegangen...tjaja, der herr gibt es, der herr nimmt es...


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Amen,


Aber du weist ja

Manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das habe ich auch gedacht...
Ich ärgere mich nur immer, dass ich meine Vorfächer mit den echten Lil´Corkey´s versenke und nur die mit solchen Mistperlen fange...


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Geht mir nicht anders.


Ich fange auch nur die Billigteile!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wahrscheinlich sind wir nur die Einzigen, die Wert auf Qualität legen...#6


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

könnt ja fast sagen das es mir nach der 4 Montage, 

die ich versenke, 

die Tränen in die Augen treibt!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo, geht mir auch so. Ich gerad heute mit Marci darüber geredet, der Materialwert alleine sind zwischen 5 und 7 Euro pro Vorfach...son Mist!


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Geht mir nicht anders.


Vieleicht schliesse ich meine Vorfachtasche bald in einem Tresor ein!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das habe ich auch schon überlegt.. Aber mal im Ernst, das sind hunderte von Euro...Du musst Dir mal die von Aga angucken, da kriegste das heulen..


----------



## Florian

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

wow,sieht ja verdammt gut aus, hatte dieses jahr noch nit sehr viel glück.kommt wohl auch noch!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja dann mal ab an die Küste! Übrigens: Willkommen im Anglerboard #6


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich weiß


war Heute wieder bei meinem Dealer und ich glaube der ist mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht in sein Büro gegangen, kurz bevor ich weg war!!!

Aga`s Täschen kenn ich, supi!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja, aber ich fürchte, wenn ich nächste Woche mich mit Aga getroffen habe und einkaufen war, sieht meine genauso aus...


----------



## Florian

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

jow danke!°


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wo wohnst Du denn? Mach das doch mal sichtbar, dann kann man Dich besser zuordnen...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hauke er nennt sich "Gesperrter User". Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, was ich nicht hoffe!!!!!!, dann ist er eh bald wieder wech  :q 
War ja nicht so doll. Dann bleib ich heute lieber zu Hause. Das ist zu wenig Fisch.......


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> er nennt sich "Gesperrter User"


 
Er nennt sich nicht nur so, sondern so ist es. Er war wohl vorher als @pitbullforelle drin, das konnte man in einen anderen Thread so nachlesen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Klaus! Na dann ist er ja vielleicht schon lange weg vom Fenster :q. Immer diese Stunkmacher.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Tja, sowas kriegt man leider in jedem Forum kostenlos


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Hauke


Das mit dem Stunkmachen haben wir ja heute Nacht bemerkt.

Unsinniger Unsinn !!!

Vieleicht aber auch Jugendlicher Leichtsinn!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Naja, das nehmen wir doch aber nicht ernst und dann passt das #6


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nee,Nee


Du kennst mich ja;

Bin für jeden "Spaß" zu haben!!!
Katze


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Kann mal wieder jemand Foto´s reinstellen???? Damit ich auch mal wieder los kann? löl :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wieso kannst Du denn nur bei Fotos los hääääää?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Weil ich sehen will, wie groß die Platten aussehen, damit ich mit aufraffen kann loszugehen......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jaja... Platten gibt es aber noch nicht, musst Du noch bis Ende der Heringssaison abwarten


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja... Platten gibt es aber noch nicht, musst Du noch bis Ende der Heringssaison abwarten



Ich dachte, Du bist einer von uns? Du weißt doch auch, dass sie Ende März da sind ......... :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

psssst


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Behaltet eure Insider Infos für euch !! Sonst haben wir nochmehr Konkurenz bei Kämpfen mit den riesen Platten !!

Ne Scherz beiseite ! Die besten Beißzeiten kennt wohl jeder Angler selbst !

Ich denke vor Ende März werd ich wohl auch nicht los ! Ich mag lieber Platte wie Dorsch !


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Na sauber Maik. Aber Du wolltest ja heute unbedingt los Digger!!!! Nee lass mal. Ich hab kein Bock auf einen steifen Stock im Winter.....


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja mal wieder ein bißchen raus zum Entspannen und frische Luft schnappen ! Aber der Fisch ist nebensächlich ! So richtig angegriffen wird erst wieder im März-April !!

Du alte Frostbeule wolltest ja nicht mit ! Kleiner Schönwetterangler !!!:g 


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jaja labert mal weiter! Ist ja eure Meinung, aber ich geb keine 9€ für Wattis aus, wenn ich nur 1 maßigen vielleicht fange. Da warte ich, bis die Heringe zahlreich an der Brücke sind und dann die Brummer gefangen werden..... Ich weiß ja zum Glück wann es soweit ist, aber Du willst ja nicht mitziehen. Du musst ja immer sofort los......


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ne ich zieh schon mit hab mal keine Angst ! So leicht wirst du mich nicht los ! Ich war schon so lange nicht mehr los ! Ich platz fast vor Angelfieber !!

Aber bis zu den Großen kann ich mich noch gedulden !

MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ach Dennis Du Mäuschen, warum denn nur 1 maßigen? Achso, ich vergaß, ich fange ja IMMER mehr     Nur Spaß 

Heringe? O man, auf das Wort reagiere ich in den letzten Wochen extrem, mir brennt da voll die Wolle wenn ich das Wort höre....bin so geil auf Heringsangeln


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hauke was war denn jetzt gestern auf der Brücke los????? Erklärbär!!!!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nix, ich habe den Sesselpuper gemacht  #6


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ach so ist das Hauke !!Ich dachte du Hardcore Angler warst gestern los ??


Aber auch ein Profi braucht man ne Auszeit !!:m 



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ne, Maik, ich hätte Dir doch auch Bescheid gegeben #6  Es kamen dann als der PC aus war noch Freunde von mir rum und wie sind dann noch weggefahren, daher war ich auch nicht mehr on... und abends dann: chill out ohne PC, muss auch mal sein


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Lass es wärmer werden dann greifen wir richtig an ! Ich bin eher hinter den Platten wie den Dorschen her !!



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Frag mal, hab auch meinen Vater schon ganz geil gemacht,aber die "Plattenzeit" und vor allem "die Stellen" werden wir hier bestimmt nicht im Board veröffentlichen...Wir zeigen Dir die Stellen gerne, aber dann ist "pssssssst" angesagt


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hätte ich die Brücke mal lieber für mich behalten löl :q Jetzt ist fast das ganze Board da......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Darum will ich es ja abbremsen...


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Naja sie kennen vielleicht alle die Brücke aber nicht die guten Stellen !!

Außerdem stehen in der Rute und Rolle genug Infos über alle Seebrücke in Norddeutschland drin !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Darum will ich es ja abbremsen...



Weißt Du eigentlich was Du willst  Erst den Dad geil machen und dann schreiben, dass Du es bremsen willst  |kopfkrat . Du bist komisch! :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Naja, mein Dad ist da natürlich ne Ausnahme


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich werde ein paar Tage vor der Mille das erste Mal wieder antesten........


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hoffentlich denkst du da an mich ! Ich weiß schon garnicht mehr wie man angelt durch den langen Entzug !!



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Vor? Das ist aber noch nicht die Buttzeit lieber Dennis  Will da etwa jemand auf die hungrigen Großdorsche, die mit den Heringen rankommen?!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hauke ich weiß schon wann Buttzeit ist......löl Nee Dorsche will ich nicht ich will Heringe.....

Maik selbstverständlich sag ich Dir bescheid.......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Aber Heringe bekommst Du mehr in Kiel! Ich zeig Dir da mal "meine Stelle" als Revanche für die Brücke #6! Da habe ich letztes Jahr immer geangelt und man ist fast immer alleine oder max. zu 3 oder so da #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Heringe bekommst Du mehr in Kiel! Ich zeig Dir da mal "meine Stelle" als Revanche für die Brücke #6! Da habe ich letztes Jahr immer geangelt und man ist fast immer alleine oder max. zu 3 oder so da #6



Ich nehme Dich beim Wort!!!! Wehe das ist da schlecht...löl :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

230 in ein paar Stunden hatte ich letztes Jahr den einen Tag, das waren immer 5 auf einmal...krasse Sache! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> 230 in ein paar Stunden hatte ich letztes Jahr den einen Tag, das waren immer 5 auf einmal...krasse Sache! #6



Ich hoffe, dass Du mich nicht vergißt!!!! Meld Dich dann bei mir, wenn Du losziehst.... |znaika:  #4


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das mach ich! Die ersten Wochen sind die Heringe zwar riesig, aber mit 20 am Abend muss man sich zufrieden geben.Aber das hat doch auch was wa..


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

also ich würde mich ausnahmsweise auch mal anschließen.
ist zwar schon ne weile her, aber ich glaube ihr habt mich mit euren blöden brückenheringen angesteckt :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Also Du alter Schlawiner  Heringe von der Brücke sind also ok,ja?! Nene Herr Aga, ich will sie dann aber auch in der Brandung auf Hering angeln sehen.. 

Ne klaro, gib Dir Bescheid, wenn es auf die Heringe geht


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

in der brandung auf heringe wäre ja mal ne herausforderung.
wüsste zwar nicht wie ich das anstellen sollte, aber egal.
wäre wohl nicht einfach...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Och, da nimmst Du Dir einen Tag mit Rückenwind um die 10 bft. und dann ein 50er Heringsblei und dann keulst Du das Ding ohne Ende raus..


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

ich meinte eigentlich mit naturköder mal testen.
ob das irgendwie geht ?
wenn dann wohl mit garnelen oder sowas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo, ganz kleine am 10er Haken und mit einer Styroporperle zum Auftreiben...wäre mal echt ne Idee...wollen wir das in Falkenstein bei Kiel mal testen, da gibt es ja Heringe relativ in Ufernähe..


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

muss mal sehen wie das alles zeitlich passt.
erstmal müssen die jungs kommen und dann muss ich gucken
wie es aussieht


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wir wollten auch noch mal los, wenn ich Dich darauf mal so hinweisen darf


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

weiss ich, und das ist ja auch wichtiger als heringsangeln.
zumindest für mich. vor den veranstaltungen kann man garnicht oft genug losgewesen sein. erstmal gehts nächste woche mit marci los


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nächste Woche bin ich wieder aufm Kiez, aber wenn ihr los seit, wollt ihr ja bestimmt auch ungestört sein wa...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Könnt ihr mal wieder Aktuelle Fänge melden und nicht, was ihr aufm Kietz so macht?????? löl :q:q:q Ich werd das Thema demnächst EDIT! lllölll


----------



## Ayla

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Warum heißt die Rubrik eigentlich "aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke"

wenn über alles mögliche geplauscht wird ?????? Das kann man notfalls

auch über PN machen .

|wavey: Ayla |wavey:


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

|good:  so ist es hier nunmal...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Ayla schrieb:
			
		

> Warum heißt die Rubrik eigentlich "aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke"
> 
> wenn über alles mögliche geplauscht wird ?????? Das kann man notfalls
> 
> auch über PN machen .
> 
> |wavey: Ayla |wavey:



Das hab ich schon 3 mal gefragt, aber mir antwortet ja keiner!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Dennis tu mal nicht so scheinheilig, am Anfang hast Du genauso mitgeschnackt... Aber ok, jetzt mal Schluss und zurück zum Thema hier! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 2. Feb. 15:00 - 22.30 Uhr
Wo: Hauke Brückenkopf links und ich Brückenkopf rechts  
Windrichtung und Stärke: Wind drehte sich ab und zu sonst W, Stärke 2-3 nachts dann 0!!!
Wetter: dicke Schneewolken ohne Schnee....
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab 19:30 vereinzelt
Wer: Hauke und ich
Fische: Hauke 4 Dorsche 52, 40, 38, 38 cm und 2 oder 3 untermaßige, ich 5 untermaßige
Sonstiges: Die untermaßigen waren alle von 34 bis 37 cm. Sonst keine S.. auf der Brücke. Jeder hat noch so 5 Bisse verrissen. Mit anderen Worten, sie haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen.......


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wie Du schon sagtest..."Mit Messer und Gabel"   #6


----------



## Bison

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Angelt ihr zur Zeit eigentlich auf Platte? Hab gestern grad gesehen, dass Schonzeit für die weiblichen Schollen und Flunder ist...

Kann man die wirklich nicht unterscheiden oder gibt es doch einige Merkmale, an denen man männchen und weibchen unterscheiden kann?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi Bison. Leider kann man die Geschlechtsmerkmale nicht so unterscheiden. Deswegen ist es jetzt nicht so angebracht auf Butt´s zu fischen. Davon mal ab beissen sie sowieso nicht, denn sie sind nicht da. Einzelfänge sind schon drin, aber die meisten sind noch im Tiefen. Ende März sieht es dann schon besser aus mit dem Fangerfolg, ABER sie sind noch sehr schlank. Ab Ende April haben sie sich schon wieder gut erholt.....


----------



## Bison

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Gut dann weiß ich bescheid... Wollte mit nem Kumpel an die Ostsee der auf Platte versuchen wollte, hab total vergessen dass die jetzt ist... Naja

Wie ist das denn eigentlich mit Heringsfetzen auf Dorsch und Hornis zu angeln? Geht das gut oder eher nur mal selten Bisse? Wäre nämlich einfacher und günstiger sich einen Hering im Fischladen zu kaufen, als immer die teuren Wattis...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Also ich hab´s schon öfters versucht in der Brandung mit Heringsfetzen zu fischen. Ergbnis immer "0"! Von der Brücke hab ich es auch schon 2 mal versucht Ergebnis "0". ABER auf Hornis unschlagbar. Am besten mit Spirolino und 1,50m Vorfach ..... Geht sehr gut!!!! Aber warum denn Heringe kaufen. Jetzt geht in 3-5 Wochen die Heringssaison los. Kannst doch mal nach Kappeln oder Kiel reisen und Dir welche besorgen...Sofern Du in Norderstedt bist  Scheint, als hättest Du 2 Wohnsitze oder????


----------



## Bison

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Studiere in Göttingen, deshalb bin ich die meiste Zeit wärend der Vorlesungen da. Hab aber grad noch frei bis April. Deswegen wollte ich auch mal wieder richtig los! Aber danke für den Tipp, dann werden es wohl doch Wattis sein müssen!


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Sag mal Jungs, war den keiner am WE an der Brücke?


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nee, warst Du da?


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Nein, ich fahr manchmal nach Dahmebrücke, lese aber gerne was ihr so Berichtet.
Ich denke wenn die Dorschis bei euch beissen, dann können die auch woanders beissen. In der letzten Zeit war es aber ziemlich schlecht mit den Burschis. Vielleicht fahre ich auch mal nach SB-cke  :m


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Jungs, war den keiner am WE an der Brücke?



Doch ich war da, 
aber nur zum Spatzieren gehen  

Dachte da steht bestimmt ein Hauke auf der Brücke, aber Pustekuchen.

War gegen 16 uhr da, kein Angler zu sehen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ist im Moment nicht dolle da. Wenn nicht mal die Einheimischen dort stehen, dann geht auch nicht viel........Es soll ja jetzt ein bischen wärmer werden. Dann bin ich auch wieder da.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch ich war da,
> aber nur zum Spatzieren gehen
> 
> Dachte da steht bestimmt ein Hauke auf der Brücke, aber Pustekuchen.
> 
> War gegen 16 uhr da, kein Angler zu sehen.



Tut mir ja leid, hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mich da in Shorts auf die Brücke gesetzt...

Dennis hat schon recht, ist einfach a.zu kalt wobei das noch nichtmal das Problem ist, sondern es ist b. noch blöder Wind, viel zu wenig,wenn Du mich fragst...

Naja, Denise und ich werden aber vor der Mille noch einmal hin und abchecken was die Jungs so sagen...wir warten ja auch auf die Platten... #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 7. März 19:30 - 23.30 Uhr
Wo: Bulli Brückenkopf linke Seite, AudiGott1984 linke Ecke und ich Brückenkopf Mitte nach vorne raus..... 
Windrichtung und Stärke: ????? Stärke 2
Wetter: klar und frostig
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: ab 19:30 vereinzelt
Wer: Bulli, AudiGott1984 und ich
Fische: Bulli 3 Dorsche alle U, 2 Flundern beide 25 cm und 1 Aalmutter, Audi 3 Dorsche einer 40 cm und 2 U, ich 3 Dorsche alle U
Sonstiges: Alle Fische durften wieder schwimmen...........3 weitere Angler auf der Brücke. Der eine fing ein paar knapp maßige und eine 38iger Flunder, die anderen 2 fingen eine Flunder U und eine paar Dorsche U..... Mit anderen Worten, es war Obershit.....!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Warum hat mir niemand Bescheid gesagt`?


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat mir niemand Bescheid gesagt`?



JA GENAU !!! |motz:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Weil es Montag war und wir spontan Zeit hatten...... Da blieb nicht viel Zeit 100 Leute zu fragen, ob sie frei haben, ABER beim nächsten Mal versprech ich, euch BESCHEEEEID zu sagen...........


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das war einer unser geheimen und spontanen Ausflügen ! Sollte Top Secret sein ! Wir wollten alleine die Dickdorsche fangen !

Ne Scherz beiseite war alles ultra kurz überlegt !!

Ich war endlich mal wieder angeln ! Ein herrliches Gefühl !



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Aha, nagut, aber NÄCHSTES MAL bitte ich um ein BEESSSCHHHEEEIIIDDD


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Klar doch !

Demnächst machen wir die Brücke komplett zu !!




MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Zur Buttzeit aber auch jeden, da hänge ich den Job an den Nagel und baue mir dort ein Glashaus mit einem Bett drinne hin, dann bleib ich den April/Mai auf der Brücke


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir ja leid, hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mich da in Shorts auf die Brücke gesetzt...



Da habe ich Glück gehabt :q , hatte ich dann meiner Freundin erzählt das ich dich aus´m Board kenne, wäre das Internet für mich wohl gestorben.


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir ja leid, hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mich da in Shorts auf die Brücke gesetzt...
> 
> Dennis hat schon recht, ist einfach a.zu kalt wobei das noch nichtmal das Problem ist, sondern es ist b. noch blöder Wind, viel zu wenig,wenn Du mich fragst...
> 
> Naja, Denise und ich werden aber vor der Mille noch einmal hin und abchecken was die Jungs so sagen...wir warten ja auch auf die Platten... #6








Ich hab mal nach den Dorschen gesehen, waren aber keine da !|scardie:

Nur Angeln ist schöner #6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Sehr geiless Bild!! Genau so könnte man es da z.Z. auch machen...#6


----------



## Käpt'n Robi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Super Bild!! Ich werde doch noch Brückenangler bei solchen "Fischen"


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin

das gibt Gänsehaut und St.... N....l!!!

Jedenfalls ist es ein Nettes Foto.

Nun aber zurück zum Thema|bla:


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: *25. April 17:30 - 23:30 Uhr*
Wo: *Brückenkopf gerade zu *  
Windrichtung und Stärke: *Wind 5-6 in Böen 7 aus O und NO*
Wetter: *klarer Himmel und saukalt  *
Köder: *Wattis*
Beißzeit: *ab 18:30 Uhr vereinzelt, dann in der Dunkelheit jeder Wurf*
Fische: *9 Dorsche (38-45) und 2 Flundern (30 und 35)*
Wer: *Ich *  
Sonstiges: *Kurze Anekdote: Gegen 22:30 wieder mal ein Biss auf meiner linken Rute, ich denke mir so "na geil, wieder ein Nemo", ich schlag an, der Fisch rührt sich nicht, ich so  "na geil, Hänger". Plötzlich schwimmt mein Hänger "Moment, Hänger schwimmen nicht und bocken auch nicht mit dem Kopf"!! Dann ein Drill wie ich ihn noch nicht erlebt habe: Ich musste sogar die Bremse meiner Rolle weichstellen und meine World Champion II hat sich gebogen wie ich es noch nie gesehen habe....Etliche Minuten verfliegen, mal gewinne ich ein paar Meter, dann zieht der Fisch wieder bis fast zum Grund weg. Das war ein Kampf Leute, ich sach euch das. Zwischenzeitlich stand die ganze Brücke bei mir und ein Mitangler machte seinen Kescher klar und begab sich dann nach unter auf die untere Ebene der Brücke um den Fisch zu landen. Im Licht der Taschenlampe war es nun zu erkennen, ein Dorsch von min. 80-85 Zentimetern. Sowas habe ich auf der Brücke noch nicht gesehen... Dann der 1 Kescherversuch...daneben! Beim 2 hatte er was im Kescher, aber leider war es nur der 2. Haken meines Vorfachs was zur Folge hatte, dass der Fisch sich mit einem Winken der Schwanzflosse verabschiedete!  :r  Naja, das war halte meine kurze "Catch&Release" Geschichte, aber ich ärgere mich nicht so sehr, denn ich habe ihn ja gesehen und nun lebt dieses phantastische Tier halt weiter - auch gut  #6

Achja, viele Platte bis ca. 55 cm kamen auch raus, ich hatte leider nur die beiden kleinen...*


----------



## ex-elbangler

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

#6 Petri zu dem fast gefangenen Fisch


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Sauber Hauke #6! Wie waren die Platten...Dick oder noch dünn??? Ich hab Deine SMS erst heute erhalten, da ich gestern mein Handy nicht an hatte......


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



> Wann: 25. Dezember 17:30 - 23:30 Uhr



 |kopfkrat ..schon ein büschen her?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat ..schon ein büschen her?



Super aufgemerkt Andy :q:q:q #6#6#6... Da hat der Hauke aber vergessen nach dem kopieren, alles zu ändern... AUCH der Brückenpapst ist nicht unfehlbar....löl


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Hauke #6! Wie waren die Platten...Dick oder noch dünn??? Ich hab Deine SMS erst heute erhalten, da ich gestern mein Handy nicht an hatte......




Die sind schon richtig dick und rund!!  #6 

@Andy: Hab´s geändert!! Danke


----------



## Gast 1

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Schade für den Fischverlust

aber werde nicht nach dem "geilen Drill" ab sofort "C&R ler.

Ihr habt also bei fast Vollmond wirklich gut gefangen?

Tolle Info!!!!#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Schade für den Fischverlust
> 
> aber werde nicht nach dem "geilen Drill" ab sofort "C&R ler.
> 
> Ihr habt also bei fast Vollmond wirklich gut gefangen?
> 
> Tolle Info!!!!#h#h#h#h#h



Neeee, keine Angst, das werde ich nicht  #6

Ja, der Mond war total egal!!


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ hauke
o was, so ein fetter Dorsch #6 Schade das er verloren ging  aber du hast ihn wenigstens gesehen  Ich kenne das Gefühl dabei |supergri habe im Dezember beim Spinnfischen auch 2 solche großen Biester verloren. Die haben den Blinker übergeschluckt, kurz vom keschern als ich die Rute hoch genommen hab, machte es nur PENG |evil:  :q 

Hauke ich hab da noch was für dich:





URL zum Bild : http://mitglied.lycos.de/rauteangler/badges/brueckenangler.gif
  #h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> @ hauke
> o was, so ein fetter Dorsch #6 Schade das er verloren ging  aber du hast ihn wenigstens gesehen  Ich kenne das Gefühl dabei |supergri habe im Dezember beim Spinnfischen auch 2 solche großen Biester verloren. Die haben den Blinker übergeschluckt, kurz vom keschern als ich die Rute hoch genommen hab, machte es nur PENG |evil:  :q
> 
> Hauke ich hab da noch was für dich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL zum Bild : http://mitglied.lycos.de/rauteangler/badges/brueckenangler.gif
> #h




Tja, aber wie gesagt, nun lebt er noch und das ist ja auch ein befriedigendes Gefühl! #6

Schöne Banner, hast Du die selbergemacht?


----------



## Lionhead

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi Boardies,
kann man in Schönberg im Juni angeln?
Stichwort Badebetrieb und volle Seebrücke (20.00-6.00).
Eigentlich wollte ich mit der Wathose los....
Alternative zu Schönberg bleibt Hiddensee...

Schöne Grüße von Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## degl

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@lionhead,


hab im juni von den buhnenköpfen aale und plattfische gefangen.
das war zu zeiten,wo es noch keine brücke gab|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi Jan. In der Saison ist das Angeln von der Brücke erst ab 20 Uhr erlaubt..... Ich bin aber schon ab 18 Uhr da, um mir einen guten Platz zu sichern. Hornhecht, Hering, Platten, Aale und Dorsche werden dann gut gefangen!!!! Fahr mal hin. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal da!


----------



## Lionhead

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jan. In der Saison ist das Angeln von der Brücke erst ab 20 Uhr erlaubt..... Ich bin aber schon ab 18 Uhr da, um mir einen guten Platz zu sichern. Hornhecht, Hering, Platten, Aale und Dorsche werden dann gut gefangen!!!! Fahr mal hin. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal da!


Jetzt kommt mein Outing:
Wie ich diesem Thread entnehmen konnte stehen auf der Brücke die Brandungsangler Schlange?
Ich habe solche Knüppel höchstens mal im Laden gesehen und kann mich damit nicht anfreunden (jetzt ist es raus)..
Gibt es für mich Alternativen? (wie wird der Aal auf der Brücke gefangen?, Lohnt der Einsatz des Buttlöffels oder kann man mit einer Feederrute improvisieren??, Posenmontagen auf Plattfisch??, Spinnrute und Plattfischvorfächer und Plattspinnen oder, oder oder)
tausend Fragen und hoffentlich ein par Antworten...
danke im Voraus sagt Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Jan! Also Feedern von der Brücke nur mit Feederbrandungsruten...... Du musst bedenken, dass Du unter Umständen ne 50iger Platte locker 3 m hochhiefen musst! Oder mal einen 60iger Dorsch... Pilkruten oder schwerde Hechtruten sind dann Alternativen. Den Buttlöffel hab ich einige Male dort ausprobiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Lag wohl auch daran, dass an diesen Tagen wenig Fisch gefangen wurde. Posenmontage vielleicht in den Buhnenfeldern. Auf der Brücke geht das auch, aber ich würde das nicht machen wegen der Strömung. Würd mich annerven alle 2 min die Pose zu versetzen. Spinnrute immer dabei haben. Erst einmal wegen der Hornis und abends wegen Dorschen. Heringe sind auch fast immer im Lichtkegel der Beleuchtung zu fangen! Ich selber hab noch keinen Aal dort gefangen, aber mir wurde oft erzählt, dass sie sich direkt an den Brückenpfeilern aufhalten. Oder man wird 60 m nach draußen, denn dort ist ein Krautfeld. Ansonsten stellst Du Dich auf Höhe der Buhnenköpfen und wirfst die an. Am WE ist es schlimm dort mit den Anglern. Nicht immer aber immer öfter. Deshalb bin ich immer 2-3 Std. vor den anderen da. :q Versuch am besten die Eckplätze auf dem Kopf zu bekommen! Denn dann wirst Du nicht viele Probs mit den anderen Anglern haben!!! Die werfen immer nach draußen und Du kannst dann ein wenig schräg fischen #6!


----------



## Lionhead

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@sylverpasi
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit mit der Wathose zwischen den Buhnen zu angeln.Stichwort: Hornhecht.
In der Info der Kurverwaltung steht:
Das Angeln ist an den Stellen mit Badebetrieb verboten.
Heißt das wenn jemand badet oder grundsätzlich keine Angelei am Strand, außer der Brücke.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Also mir wurde von den Einheimischen erzählt, dass sie in der Aalsaison vom Strand, von der Brücke und von den Buhnen Aale fangen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Jungs auf die Badegäste Rücksicht genommen haben. Wie das nun genau ausschaut, weiß ich nicht. Aber mit der Brücke machst Du nichts falsch! Mit der Wathose kannst Du locker bis vor die Buhnenköpfe gehen. Sind locker 30-40 m!!!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ HaukeP / Sylverpasi / AudiGott1984: Sach ma Brückenjungs, was ist los bei/mit Euch. 

Hat jemand Eure Brücke geklaut oder fangt Ihr momentan einfach nur nicht mehr? |kopfkrat  Ich warte ja immer noch auf den Anruf von Dennis das wir mal zusammen los kommen....#c


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hey Mickymuschimaus! Ich hab seit Monaten keine Lust mehr auf Brandung! Mich hat das Zanderkantfieber gepackt. Aber ich werde die nächsten Wochen mal auf die Brücke.....Ich ruf Dich dann an.... Maik wollte eigentlich am WE drauf gewesen sein. Hab von ihm nichts gehört.....


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wo ist denn Schönberg?Oder die Schönberger Seebrücke??


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Als Süseler müsstest Du das wissen :m..... Schönberg ist Richtung Kiel, also Lütjenburg, Hohenfelde dann Schönberg!


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Als Süseler ja. |uhoh:  Aber, ich muss ja zugeben, ich weiss nix #c , weil ich erst vor 3 Jahren hier hoch gezogen bin.#h 

Ich bin ja schon in so manche Richtung gefahren, aber jeden Ort habe ich noch nicht entdeckt.|kopfkrat 

Aber so langsam helft Ihr mir ja auf die Sprünge...
|director: |laola:


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wir helfen wo wir können -  Guckst Du auf Karte !!!


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wenn du schnell bist erwischt du vielleicht noch den Fisch da...:q :q :q 


Micky, astreine Darstellung der Brücke!!!#r


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja, danke.

Da fällt mire nur eins ein: Kinder in das Schwimmbad, Frau ins Cafe und ich an die See...:q


----------



## Hack

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi Leutz,

echt witzig, dass ich diesen thread gerade zufällig lese....

Wir waren ca. das erste Woende (Samstag) im Mai oben auf der kleinen Brücke...
Brückenposition: Halblinke Ecke plus links geradeaus....
Wind von links nach rechts und besonders ins Gesicht (inkl. Regen, muhaaa)
Uhrzeit: 19.00 - 3.00 h
Am frühen Abend bissen die Platten ganz gut, später dann eher Dorsche...aber alle recht untermassig...
Es waren noch so ca. 10 andere Angler da, bei denen die Fische wohl mit Einsetzen der Dunkelheit schlagartig gewachsen sind...so oft wie die Kühlboxen geklappert haben..hehe ;-(

Naja....Schwiegervadder war so um Ostern rum oben und da hat er jedenfalls viele große Platte gefangen....Dorsch weniger


Wann ist denn Saison für die einzelnen Fische? (Konnte leider nicht alle postings lesen, da noch auf der Arbeit!) z.B. für Hornhecht, Dorsch und Hering? Dann würd ich mal wieder hochkommen und hoffen, dass auch erwachsene Fische beissen ;-))

Tschö mit ö
Hack


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo Leute !



Hauke und ich waren gestern auf der Brücke !Wir waren von 18.00 bis 2.00 da . Alles in allem war es ein bißchen mau . Kaum Wind ,wenig Fisch dafür aber viel Touris . Später hatten wir mit vielen Nemos zu kämpfen . Die Fische standen sehr weit draußen . Ich hab anfangs noch auf Horni versucht habe aber auch da nichts ergattern können . Am Ende unseres Trips hatte ich zwei maßige Dorsche , Hauke hatte einen . Ein anderer Angler auf der Brücke hatte ne maßige Platte . Tja es fehlt wohl der gute Wind . Aber mega nervig sind die Touristen .Vorallem mußt du auch aufpassen das du nicht versehentlich nen Touri samt Montage rauskloppst ,weil die so unvorsichtig sind .

Nervig war so ein Großsegler der an der Brücke festgemacht hatte . 


@ Micky kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du los willst .


MfG Maik


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mega nervig sind die Touristen .Vorallem mußt du auch aufpassen das du nicht versehentlich nen Touri samt Montage rauskloppst ,weil die so unvorsichtig sind .


 
Ich kann Dir so recht geben... bei unseren letzten Touren immer das Gleiche und immer die gleichen Fragen! 
Wobei am besten sind die Kommentare von Müttern, die Ihren Kindern erklären wollen was das für Fische sind:
" Das ist ein Aal" oder " Das ist ein Schwertfisch"....|kopfkrat |peinlich |kopfkrat 
Anmerkung der Redaktion: Wir waren auf Hornhecht!!!:q :q :q und hatten keine Aale gefangen...

Die nächsten Touris, die fragen bekommen die Antwort, es seien die "hundsgemeinen Schnabelaale"!


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> Micky, astreine Darstellung der Brücke!!!#r



 :q  was macht dort eine Meeräsche?  :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> :q  was macht dort eine Meeräsche?  :q




....sie schwimmt


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin


@ Timmy4903

Das erinnert mich an letzten Mittwoch:

"Mensch Papa, lass die Kinder doch nicht zuschauen wie die armen Fische getötet werde"

Papa:

"Die sollen mal sehen wie das geht, wenn ich irgendwann mal zum angeln fahre, wissen sie gleich wie es geht"


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Die besten Sprüche sind immer noch: "Kann man die denn auch essen? Was machen Sie damit? Ooooch ist der aber klein (Dorsch 50 cm!!!)! Sind das Regenwürmer? WO ist denn der Schwimmer??? :q:q:q:q:q:q Doppel#6!


----------



## degl

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

JO,


darum fahre ich ab mitte april auch nicht mehr dorthin.
und es zeigt sich,das es in der woche  von der anzahl der angler gesehen auch deutlich ruhiger zugeht(schichtdienst sei dank)|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich seh das mit den Touris inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so verbissen, zumal sich meist Shorty wie ein barmherziger Samariter den Fragen der Touris annimmt. Timmy und ich genießen dann immer in vollen Zügen die Sprüche die dann kommen... HERRLICH !!! :q 

@ Hauke: Hast Dich in letzter Zeit etwas dünne gemacht...#d 

@ Maik: ist notiert... !!!#6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich werde mal auf guten Wind warten und dann wieder mal starten........! Micky dann gehen wir alle zusammen, denn meine Brandungstage sind gezählt.


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> :q was macht dort eine Meeräsche? :q


 
Sollte ne Meerforelle werden:q :q :q 
Erkennst Du denn die Fettflosse hinten nicht???


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> @ Timmy4903
> 
> Das erinnert mich an letzten Mittwoch:
> 
> "Mensch Papa, lass die Kinder doch nicht zuschauen wie die armen Fische getötet werde"
> 
> Papa:
> 
> "Die sollen mal sehen wie das geht, wenn ich irgendwann mal zum angeln fahre, wissen sie gleich wie es geht"


 
Hatten wir am Samstag auch so ein Dialog:

" Mama, warum haben die den Fisch den getötet"
" Naja, an Land würde er ELENDIG ersticken..."

Mütter und Wahrheit können in Kombination ja manchmal SOOOOO grausam sein...:q :q :q


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> meine Brandungstage sind gezählt.


 Dann gib mal nen Countdown vor... und wenn dann bitte gleich den neuen Floater vorführen !!! :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mal auf guten Wind warten und dann wieder mal starten........! Micky dann gehen wir alle zusammen, denn meine Brandungstage sind gezählt.




Das enttäuscht mich jetzt aber....

@Micky: Sorry, aber mir wurde das hier alles zuviel und ich habe auch noch so viel Anderes um die Ohren...


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ne Meerforelle werden:q :q :q
> Erkennst Du denn die Fettflosse hinten nicht???



alles klar #6 na dann schwimmt sie da nichr mehr lange rum :q


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> denn meine Brandungstage sind gezählt.


 :q 

na dann willkommen im Zanderland an der Zanderkant  
Den richtigen Badge hast du schon gefunden


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar #6 na dann schwimmt sie da nichr mehr lange rum :q


 Manchmal habt Ihr Ideen #6 !!! Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch´n Gummiwurstkapitän, der Anspruch auf die RIESEN-MEFO erhebt. Noch ist Platz zum malen da...:q


----------



## Hamburgspook

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin,

war noch nie auf der Brücke. Möchte mir das Aufgrund der Touris nicht antun.
Wie sieht es mit Plätzen neben der Brücke aus ?

Würde mal gern mit der Wathose und Spinne ein paar Hornies jagen und später vielleicht ein paar Dorsche. Kenne mich aber in der Gegend nicht wirklich gut aus. Könnt Ihr mir ein Platz empfehlen ? Irgendwo Leopardengrund ?

War bisher nur in Dahme....Wollte am Samstag Nachmittag los. 
Danke für ein paar Tipps und vielleicht trifft man sich ja.

Viele Grüße
Hamburgspook


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi! Wenn du Leogrund willst, bist du in Schönberg verkehrt. Alles Sandboden ebenso wie bei den Nachbarstränden.... WH hast du 2 Abschnitte. Zur Steilküste hoch Leogrund und in der anderen Richtung Sand...... Oder Du versuchst es in Hohenfelde da ist auch Leogrund.


----------



## Hamburgspook

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ok, danke für die Tipps.

Gruss
Hamburgspook


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Soooooo...... Der Thread ist ja leider eingeschlafen, aber nicht mit mir! Ich will heute vielleicht mal wieder auf die Brücke..... Hat jemand da Info´s, wie es zur Zeit läuft?


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

:g Du Nacken!!!
Sitze hier gerade im Internetcafe in München Schwabing und lése über Mefofänge im hohen Norden.:c 
Was machst du morgen so ab späten Vormittag????
Ich wollte dann mal in eure Richtung und Micha könnte sich ja auch so ab 17.00 Uhr dazu gruppieren.
Rufe dich zur Sicherheit noch einmal an.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wann: 06. Dezember 15.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf rechte Ecke!
Windrichtung und Stärke: Sehr sehr sehr wenig Wind schräg ablandig SW
Wetter: Nebel
Köder: Wattis und Ringler
Beißzeit: doll war dat nicht
Fische: Ich hatte EINEN Dorschpuper von 10 cm!!!
Wer: Ich und ein anderer.
Sonstiges: Die Strömung kam mittelstark ablandig! Futter wurde rausgedrückt. Ich hatte insgesamt 5 Bisse und konnte nur einen haken. Der Kollege hatte ein paar Dorsche mehr, aber die waren auch alle um die 10 cm! SSSUUUUUUUUPPEERRRR!!!! #6#6#6#6 Petri Heil sag ich da nur :r...


----------



## degl

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

WOW

und ich wollte morgen los,aber der wind soll ja drehen

SCHAUN MER MAL

gruß degl


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Als ich den Wind gesehen habe an dem Tag wo Du loswolltest habe ich mir das schon gedacht, dass da nix rauskommt. Ich warte darauf das der Wind das erste Mal in diesem Jahr "richtig" kommt und dann werde ich auch hin, aber bis dahin geht es ausschließlich an den Strand #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Jo ich hab gar nicht auf die Webcam geschaut. Bin einfach auf blauen Dunst los.... Naja dafür waren die beiden Tage danach mehr als krass! Viele gute Dorsche gehabt.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Gestern sah die Webcam geil aus, da hättest Du ohne Probleme bis zu den Molenköpfen laufen können ohne nasse Füße zu kriegen...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich war gestern mit Henne und Björn in WH mit dem BB. Auch da war das Wasser ziemlich weit zurück...... Anfangs ganz OK.... Dann, wie aus dem Nichts, 1 m Seegang!!! Die Rücktour war nicht schön! Hab aber gestern Schönberg auch gesehen..... Sah krass aus.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich war ja mit Mike in Howacht und da war das wasser auch erst ganz weg und dann kam es so schnell zurück, dass es schon hinter den Dreibeinen langlief. wir haben die dann immer weiter zurückgestellt, am Ende hätten wi es auch auf dem Parkplatz aufstellen können...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Datum: 23.04.2006
Wer: Bulli und ich
Wetter: bewölkt und warm
Wind: NO 0-1
Strömung: NULL
Angelzeit: 16:00 Uhr bis 00:00Uhr
Vorfach: 1x 1Haken, 2x 2 Haken
Köder: Watti und Ringler
Fang: Bulli 12 Dorsche von 40 bis 50 cm und einige U-Dorsche, sowie 2 Platten 35 und 38 cm. Ich 5 Dorsche von 38 bis 45 cm und einige U-Dorsche, sowie 3 Platten 35 bis 38 cm.


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

ist jemand zur Zeit auf der Brücke ????


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen. SOMMERPAUSE


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

*DENTHREADHOCHHOL

Na, war mal wieder jemand los? :vik:  Wie schaut´s aus? |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich hab es ein paar mal versucht, doch leider immer Vollbesetzung. Selbst mitten in der Woche um 13:00 Uhr war kein Platz mehr zu bekommen.

Bin 2 mal nach dem Angeln um ca. Mitternacht noch mal zum Schauen da gewesen. Die haben dort weniger gefangen, als ich vom Strand. Allerding waren die auch nicht sehr gut ausgrüstet und haben sich die Bleie fast selbst um den Hals gewickelt.

Das einzige was gut ging sind diese komischen Minimakrelen auf Heringsvorfach gewesen. Zumindest hatten die davon einige in ihren Tüten.

Ich warte mal auf Nord-Ost-Wind mit mehr als 7 Bft und möglichst Regen, dann dürften die sich in die Hose machen und man kann dort wieder in Ruhe angeln.


----------



## Piotr84

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



haukep schrieb:


> *DENTHREADHOCHHOL
> 
> Na, war mal wieder jemand los? :vik: Wie schaut´s aus? |kopfkrat


 

Der Hauke lebt ja noch!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Aber klar lebe ich noch. Nunja, ich werde da auch erst hingehen wenn der Wind zu stark für "normales" Angeln ist und ich sicher sein kann dass außer mir keiner da ist.. Letztes Jahr standen wir da bei über Bft. 10 und ich muss sagen, das ging ab wie nix.

Das Angeln lief in etwa so ab: 250 Gramm Kralle links eingeworfen, nach 1 Minte rechts mit Dorsch wieder rausgeholt. War aber nett


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Hauke,

das ist auch genau meine Erfahrung. Gerade, wenn die Wellen vorne über den Kopf der Brücke rollen, gibt es eigentlich immer reichlich Fisch. Und um untermaßige braucht man sich dann auch nicht die geringsten Sorgen machen. Habe mir für die Brücken extra ein Fierzackgaff aus VA bauen lassen, damit man die Fische bei den Wellen auch rausbekommt. Ist allerdings nichts für Schönwetterangler.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja, so ein Gaff habe ich auch,allerdings etwas einfacher. Ein nadelspitzer Fleischerhaken an einer alten Stippe tut es zur Not auch


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ Hauke, hier hast Du eine Fangmeldung:

Etwas spät, aber doch noch Zeitnah möchte ich Euch von meinem Brandungsangeln am 22.01.2006 am Schönberger Strand berichten. 

Am Samstag den 20.01.2006 bekam ich von meiner Frau grünes Licht um zum Brandungsangeln zu fahren. Gesagt getan dachte ich mir und versuchte Würmer zu bestellen. Leider Fehlanzeige. Alle Händler erzählten mir, dass es wegen des Windes derzeit keine Wattwürmer gibt. Bei Knutzen wurde ich zumindest auf Montag vertröstet, denn die hatten noch ein wenig Hoffnung welche zu erhalten. 

Am Montag morgen gleich wieder Angerufen und siehe da, Ich konnte Wattwürmer bekommen. Schnell meine beiden Kumpel angerufen, Sachen gepackt und ab nach Kiel. Würmer abgeholt und weiter zum Schönberger Strand (Seebrücke). Dort um 13:00 Uhr angekommen und erst einmal die super Brandung bestaunt, ca 7-8 Bft aus Nord. Dass roch schon förmlich nach Dorsch. 






Also erst mal gemütlich die gegend abgewandert, dann in Ruhe in die warmen Klamotten geschmissen und das gerödel auf die Karren geladen und dann ab ans Wasser. Angekommen, abgeladen und Gerät auf gebaut. Kurz gefachsimpelt und die 220g Krallenbleie montiert, alles andere wäre Spielkram gewesen. Dann ein paar Würfe zum Üben und schon mal mit Wurm Probiert. 

Solange es hell war, kamen mal gerade 2 Butt, einer bei meinem Kollegen und einer bei mir zum Vorschein. Als es dann langsam dunkel wurde waren wir guter Hoffnung und fingen an konzentrierter zu fischen. Ab 17:30 kam dann das was ich bei dem Sturm erhofft habe. Es war kein Angeln, sondern schon richtige Arbeit. Un da soll mir mal sagen Angeln sei kein Sport. Jetzt war fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Es ging wirklich Schlag auf Schlag. Ein Messen der Fische war nicht nötig, da sie schon auf den ersten Blick gut Maßig waren. 

Nur gut, das ich immer 3 (20l) Eimer mitschleppe, die hatte ich bis 22:00 Uhr auch voll mit Fisch. und wir traten langsam den Heimweg an. 

Das war entlich mal wieder ein richtiges Brandungsangeln, wie ich mir das vorstelle, Sturm und richtig große Wellen und nicht son ententeichangeln, wie die letzten Male. 

Fazit des Tages: 

1. Kollege 15 Dorsche und 3 Plattfische 
2. Kollege 17 Dorsche und 1 Plattfisch 
Ich 34 Dorsche und 1 Plattfisch 

Die Dorsche lagen zwischen 42 und 56 cm 
Die Plattfische lagen zwischen 38 und 46 cm.


----------



## Peter 25

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo Dorschgreifer    |wavey:

   Petri zu dem gefangenen Fisch.

           Gruß    Peter  25


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Petri Dorschgreifer,
warst Du nun auf der Seebrücke oder am Strand?
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Kim

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ Dorschgreifer

Finde deinen Bericht und das Foto echt klasse. Peti Heil auch von mir.
Schönberg ist bei fast jedem Wetter ein echter Topstrand.

Kim


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



mcmc schrieb:


> Petri Dorschgreifer,
> warst Du nun auf der Seebrücke oder am Strand?
> Gruß
> Matthias


 
@ all, erst einmal vielen Dank für die Blumen.

@ Matthias, ja ich war direkt auf der Seebrücke. Dort war es allerdings aufgrund der überollenden Wellen mit dem Fotografieren nicht so toll und zu nass. Die Ruten mußten festgebunden werden, sonst währen die weggeflogen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Und hier ist der Nächste, genau 1 Monat später!

Ich habe ausgeschlafen, meine kranke Tochter versorgt und kann jetzt in Ruhe den Fangbericht schreiben. 

Gestartet bin ich am 22.02.2007 um ca 10:00 Uhr aus Dägeling, bei Itzehoe. Dann erst einmal nach Kiel und dort bei Knutzen Würmer abgeholt und noch ein persönliches Gespräch mit dem Meeressportwart der LV-Jugend, in Bezug auf die bevorstehende Jahreshauptversammlung, die am 04.03.2007 in Itzehoe stattfindet, geführt. 

Anschließend Weiterfahrt zu Askari, wo ich mich mit degl verabredet hatte und um den Laden auch mal kennen zu lernen. 

Dann ging es so gegen 12:30 los richtung Schönberger Strand. Dort angekommen und schnell rauf auf die Brücke um noch einen Platz zu ergattern. Puh....., hat gerade noch geklappt einen vorderen Platz zu erwischen. Dann Angelsachen ausgepackt und die Ruten platziert. So, jetzt hieß es warten, denn Angeln darf man dort erst ab 17:00 Uhr, was die anderen Angler nicht sonderlich interessierte, die schon fleißig bei der Sache waren. Gebracht hat es Ihnen allerdings auch nichts, denn die haben in den 3,5 Std. nur eine Platte landen können. Die Wartezeit hat mich schon fast zur Heimreise getrieben, den es gab in dieser Zeit einen zweistündigen Dauerregen, der wirklich nicht gemütlich war, insbesondere bei dem Wind (SO 5- 6 Bft mit Boen ??, voll von der Seite) wo an Schirmaufbau nicht zu denken war. Ok..., zugegeben, um 16:30, als es aufhörte mit dem Regen konnte ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten und habe auch angefangen zu Angeln. 

Die erste Zeit, bis 18:30 tat sich bei mir absolut garnichts und bei den anderen Mitanglern auch nicht. Wir waren übrigends 18 Angler auf der Brücke. Dann bei mir der 1. Biss und gleich Kontakt. Dem Gefühl nach konnte es kein Dorsch sein, aber auch die 1. Platte von 49 cm war mir durchaus willkommen. Danach ging es zügig nacheinander weg, fast auschließlich maßige Dorsche (nur 4 untermaßige) und noch ein zweiter Butt von 35 cm. An maßigen Dorschen konnte ich 14 Stück erbeuten, die zwischen 41 und 51 cm auf die Messlatte brachten. 

Ab 21:00 setzte dann wieder Regen ein, was mich um 21:30 langsam zum Einpacken animierte. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich mir dann noch einmal die Fänge der anderen Angler angesehen, die mich etwas stutzig machten. Denn alle anderen Angler zusammen hatten mal gerade 2 Dorsche gefangen. Allerdings hatte der Eine dafür 10 Plattfische. Es scheint also, dass die Dorsche trotz anständiger Brandung nicht in den Strandbereich gekommen waren. Da ich der Einzige war, der vernünftiges Brandungsgeschir hatte, bin wohl nur ich mit meinen weiteren Würfen in den Bereich der Dorsche gekommen. 

Alles in Allem kann ich sagen, es war trotz des Regens ein toller Angeltag, der sogar einigermaßen Fische gebracht hat. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens wieder meine Familie ernähren. Meine Frau würde jetzt sagen, fein hast Du das gemacht.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

*Threadretter spiel*


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Dann muss das ja auch hier rein......

*Datum:* Samstag 29.03.2008
*Ort: *Schönberger Strand Seebrücke
*Wann:* 19:00-24:00
*Wer:* Kollege und ich
*Rutenanzahl:* 2 Ruten pro Person
*Wetter:* Bewölkt bis sternenklar aber recht hell
*Wind:* erst starker Westwind, dann Flaute und später mäßiger Südwind
*Köder:* Wattwürmer
*Montage, Weite:* 1-Haken+2-Haken, 150m +, vom Brückenkopf
*Fänge:* Ich = Platte 4, Dorsch 4, Kollege = 3 Platte es hat ihm an Weite gefehlt
*Länge:* Platte 27, 30, 38, 41cm, Dorsch 50, 55, 60,69,5cm


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Wie war die Brücke denn besucht?
Ich war da schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr.
Welches Anglerklientel hält sich denn da jetzt noch so auf?
Früher mußte da die Polzei öfter mal hin,ist das immer noch so?


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Zuerst waren wir ganz alleine, waren um 15:00 Uhr dort und haben die Plätze besetzt. Angeln durfte man dort ja erst ab 17:00 Uhr (vom 01.04. - 31.09. ab 20:00 Uhr) Dieses wurde in letzter Zeit öfters kontrolliert und sogar zur Anzeige gebracht, von der WSP!#6

Kurz vor 17:00 Uhr kamen noch 2 Deutsche und dann nach 17:00 Uhr noch ca. 12 andere Angler (mit Dialekt), also Voll, wenn man bedenkt, das man nur auf dem Brückenkopf angeln darf.

Stress gab es nicht, es war eigentlich ganz nett und man hat uns in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ok.
Es hat sich also nichts verändert.Mal sehen ob ich da mal wieder hinfahre|supergri.
Es soll ein neuer Brückenwerter dasein,greift der auch so durch wie der Alte?
Der Alte war ja echt i.O.#6


----------



## sven_p

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

|kopfkrat Ich war schon länger nicht mehr da, darf man wirklich nur noch auf dem Brückenkopf angeln?


----------



## degl

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hab bei richtiger Brandung auch schon in der Mitte geangelt und der "Kontrolleur" der Gemeinde hatte keine Einwände gehabt

gruß degl


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

So richtig interessant wird es da eh erst bei 8 Windstärken und mehr und da ist auch kein angler mit dialekt mehr da


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



haukep schrieb:


> So richtig interessant wird es da eh erst bei 8 Windstärken und mehr und da ist auch kein angler mit dialekt mehr da


 

Ah,haaa


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



sven_p schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Ich war schon länger nicht mehr da, darf man wirklich nur noch auf dem Brückenkopf angeln?


 

Das war schon immer so, wurde nur fast nie beachtet, genauso wie erlaubten Angelzeiten. Letztes Wochenende standen auch welche mitten auf der Brücke. Wenn die WSP kommt ist allerding großes rennen angesagt.|supergri


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

wenn ich ein platz auf den brückenkopf haben möchte einen guten wann muss ich denn schon da sein???und angeln darf ich dann erst ab 20uhr oder wie??was macht ihr denn vorher da sitzen und warten das die zeit umgeht??


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



haukep schrieb:


> So richtig interessant wird es da eh erst bei 8 Windstärken und mehr und da ist auch kein angler mit dialekt mehr da


 
Das ist leider auch nicht mehr so, die sind jetzt richtig gut ausgerüstet und kommen mit großen Planen, die Sie an den Geländern befestigen. Sie Bauen sich damit sogar Dächer und legen den Boden damit aus und sitzen somit knochentrocken und windgeschützt.

Allerdings wissen sie solch ein Topwetter nach wie vor nicht zu nutzen, mit ihrem leichten Billiggeschirr. Fangen sie nur vereinzelt Fische. Im Gegenteil, deren Schnurbögen sind dann ganz schön nervig.#d


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> wenn ich ein platz auf den brückenkopf haben möchte einen guten wann muss ich denn schon da sein???und angeln darf ich dann erst ab 20uhr oder wie??was macht ihr denn vorher da sitzen und warten das die zeit umgeht??


 

Also, als ich letztes Wochenende dort war, bin ich um 15:00 Uhr eingtroffen und habe brav bis 17:00 mit dem Angelbeginn gewartet. Es wäre ärgerlich gewesen, wenn man schon einen Platz auf dem Brückekopf bekommt, ihn durch zu frühes Angeln wieder zu verlieren. Denn wenn die WSP kommt, gibt es eine Anzeige und man wird der Brücke verwiesen.#h

Also, wer das nicht riskieren will, der muss eben rechtzeitig dort sein, um sich ein Platz zu sichern und warten, bis er beginnen darf. Am Besten zu Zweit dort hinfahren und abwechselnd an der Strandpromenade lecker dinnieren gehen, so habe ich es zumindest mit meinenm Kollegen gemacht, um die Zeit rumzukriegen.:m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das ist leider auch nicht mehr so, die sind jetzt richtig gut ausgerüstet und kommen mit großen Planen, die Sie an den Geländern befestigen. Sie Bauen sich damit sogar Dächer und legen den Boden damit aus und sitzen somit knochentrocken und windgeschützt.
> 
> Allerdings wissen sie solch ein Topwetter nach wie vor nicht zu nutzen, mit ihrem leichten Billiggeschirr. Fangen sie nur vereinzelt Fische. Im Gegenteil, deren Schnurbögen sind dann ganz schön nervig.#d



Mh, ok, ich war auch eine Weile nicht da, aber wenn ihr hier mal so blättert, seht ihr ja, bei welchem Wetter wir da gut fangen  Also 8 BFT ist da schon das Minimum... Da pustet es denen auch die Planen um die Ohren! :vik:


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



haukep schrieb:


> Mh, ok, ich war auch eine Weile nicht da, aber wenn ihr hier mal so blättert, seht ihr ja, bei welchem Wetter wir da gut fangen  Also 8 BFT ist da schon das Minimum... Da pustet es denen auch die Planen um die Ohren! :vik:


 
Das mit den Fängen ist bei solch einem Wind natürlich nach wie vor so gut, das steht völlig außer Frage, artet manchmal richtig in Arbeit aus.

Mit den Planen muß ich Dich allerdings enttäuschen, die ist echt stabil, die die haben. Die zerfläddert auch Windstärke 12 Bft nicht..... Die wissen genau, was sie tun und gehen richtig generalstabsmäßig vor. Deren Windschutzsystem ist wirklich absolut ausgereift.|bigeyes


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das ist leider auch nicht mehr so, die sind jetzt richtig gut ausgerüstet und kommen mit großen Planen, die Sie an den Geländern befestigen. Sie Bauen sich damit sogar Dächer und legen den Boden damit aus und sitzen somit knochentrocken und windgeschützt.
> 
> Allerdings wissen sie solch ein Topwetter nach wie vor nicht zu nutzen, mit ihrem leichten Billiggeschirr. Fangen sie nur vereinzelt Fische. Im Gegenteil, deren Schnurbögen sind dann ganz schön nervig.#d


 

Wie geil,
da muß ich doch mal wieder hin,allerdings ohne Angel sondern mit Diggicam.
Das will ich auch mal sehen,wie die da Bambule auf´m Brückenkopf machen,mal sehen wann die da mit dem ersten Bauwagen aufkreuzen,ob der da raufpasst;+|supergri.
Wo ist eigentlich der alte Brückenwärter geblieben???
Dat hätte es bei dem bestimmt nicht gegeben.#6


----------



## degl

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich glaube die Gemeinde wollte die "Gefahrenzulage" nicht bezahlen.
Ausserdem hatte der "Brückenkapitän",wie er sich nannte,mehrere Male keine Unterstützung von der "Ordnungsmacht"..................:v

Anfangs hatte er sich noch von jedem die Papiere zeigen lassen,da war ab und zu auch dann wieder Platz am Brückenkopf

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der alte Brückenwärter geblieben???
> Dat hätte es bei dem bestimmt nicht gegeben.#6


 
Wo der abgeblieben ist kann ich auch nicht so genau sagen, gesehen habe ich ihn die letzten Male nicht mehr, sonst kam der täglich zum Nachschauen, auch mehrmals am Abend.

Die Gemeinde hat sogar schon einige Male darüber nachgedacht, die Brückke komplett für Angler zu sperren, insbesondere wegen der eingeschnitzten Kerben in der Reling, die als Rutenhalter genutzt werden.#d:r


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



degl schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Gemeinde wollte die "Gefahrenzulage" nicht bezahlen.
> Ausserdem hatte der "Brückenkapitän",wie er sich nannte,mehrere Male keine Unterstützung von der "Ordnungsmacht"..................:v
> 
> Anfangs hatte er sich noch von jedem die Papiere zeigen lassen,da war ab und zu auch dann wieder Platz am Brückenkopf
> 
> gruß degl


 

Ja,ja das mit der Ordungsmacht ist so´n Ding.
Wenn das Land am falsche Ende spart,z.B. an der Sicherheit,Abbau von Polizeidienststellen oder Polizeivollzugsbeamten,dann ist das ja auch kein Wunder das so etwas immer mehr Überhand nimmt.
Wie sollen die das auch alles schaffen,wenn die SH-Polizisten zu jedem Einsatz in Nachbarbundesländer fahren da Überstunden wie die Geisteskranken kloppen und dann noch im eigenen Land für Sicherheit sorgen sollen;+

zu den Schnitzerreien in dem Brückengeländer,hat da jetzt jede Rute eine eigene Kerbe?|bigeyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> zu den Schnitzerreien in dem Brückengeländer,hat da jetzt jede Rute eine eigene Kerbe?|bigeyes


 
Ja, so ungefähr, grob geschätzt würde ich sagen, so alle 50cm eine Kerbe.....|bigeyes


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Tja,dann kann man sich ja schon mal im voraus bedanken,bei denen die soetwas machen,wenn die Gemeinde dann verständlicher Weise irgendwann die Brücke für Angler sperrt.#d


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Eins Zwei Drei uuuuund Beatmen...
Eins Zwei Drei uuuuund Beatmen...
Eins Zwei Drei uuuuund Beatmen...

Oha, gerade noch wiederbelebt |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja richtig??? Was geht auf meiner Lieblingsbrücke so ab z.Z.????


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ja richtig??? Was geht auf meiner Lieblingsbrücke so ab z.Z.????


 

Wer weis, wie lange man dort noch angeln kann.

Die Gemeinde ist gerade dabei ein Angelverbot auf der Brücke zu verhängen, weil sich einige Angler nicht benehmen können.|gr:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Es ist zum KOTZEN!!!! Diese hirnverbrannten ......!!!! Vielen Dank an die Leute, die ne TOP-Stelle zerstört haben!!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

So stand das in den Kieler Nachrichten vom 11.10.2008. 

Danach sollte die Entscheidung am 30.10.2008 in einer öffentlichen Sitzung der Ortspolitiker getroffen werden.

Wie die Entscheidung nun aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Ich finde es auch zum Kotzen, dass sich einige Angler einfach nicht benehmen können. Es gab wohl in der Saison so einige Konflikte zwischen Urlaubern und Anglern.|krach:


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Das war ja abzusehen... o man, diese Idioten!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Naja, hoffen wir mal, das die Entscheidung anders ausfällt. Noch ist die Brücke frei.


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

ich wollte auch mal irgendwann auf die brücke aber das wird denn wohl nix mehr!!!!

aber glaubt mir die fische kommen auch dichter unter land wenn die duftspuren der angler etwas weiter im flachen sind von deren ködern und man wird auch vom strand aus seine fische fangen!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich wollte auch mal irgendwann auf die brücke aber das wird denn wohl nix mehr!!!!
> 
> aber glaubt mir die fische kommen auch dichter unter land wenn die duftspuren der angler etwas weiter im flachen sind von deren ködern und man wird auch vom strand aus seine fische fangen!!!



Sorry, aber wenn Du die Bodenbeschaffenheit in Schönberg kennen würdest, wüsstest Du, dass das nicht der Fall sein wird... zumindest nicht die etwas größeren Fische, die man vorne fängt.


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

nein kenne cih nicht!!!

aber man kann auch fische fangen ohne eine seebrücke und auch große denn vielleicht mit duftspuren locken und soweiter irgendwas müsst ihr euch ja denn dort einfallen lassen!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

So weit ich das weis, ist das Angeln im Bereich der Schönberger Promenade eh verboten, wegen Badebetrieb.

Somit bleibt nur sich einen anderen Strandabschnitt zu suchen, was ich eh schon getan hab, weil man auf der Brücke kaum einen freien Platz bekommt.


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

So weit ich das weis, ist das Angeln im Bereich der Schönberger Promenade eh verboten, wegen Badebetrieb.


mensch mensch gibt anscheinend harte leute dort:m:m
ich möchte da jetzt nicht bei dem wetter undden wassertemperaturen im badeschlüpper rumturnen!!!:vik:


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ....ich möchte da jetzt nicht bei dem wetter undden wassertemperaturen im badeschlüpper rumturnen!!!:vik:



Wir möchten dich da auch nicht im Schlübber durch die Gegend hüpfen sehen.... :m

Hast nicht noch ne Schwester in deinem Alter??


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> So weit ich das weis, ist das Angeln im Bereich der Schönberger Promenade eh verboten, wegen Badebetrieb.
> 
> 
> mensch mensch gibt anscheinend harte leute dort:m:m
> ich möchte da jetzt nicht bei dem wetter undden wassertemperaturen im badeschlüpper rumturnen!!!:vik:


 

Ja, die haben wir dort, da gehen um diese Jahreszeit immer nochmal welche Baden. Es ist ein ausgewiesener Badestrand und wenn dort jemand sein Vorfach abreist, liegt es dort auch länger im Wasser und jemand könnte sich die Haken eintreten.


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, die haben wir dort, da gehen um diese Jahreszeit immer nochmal welche Baden. Es ist ein ausgewiesener Badestrand und wenn dort jemand sein Vorfach abreist, liegt es dort auch länger im Wasser und jemand könnte sich die Haken eintreten.


 

achso gut verstehe denn sehe ich das ein das man dort nicht angeln darf!!
sollte in warnemünde an den badestränden auch so sein was ich da beim horni angeln mit der wattbüxx alles gefunden habe man man....



aber muss euch enttäuschen müsst mit mir vorlieb nehmen :k:khabe leider keine schwester!!!:g:m:m


----------



## caddel

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde und Brückenfreunde.

Eigendlich sollte ja ab heute das Angeln von der Schönberger Seebrücke verboten werden.

Aber: erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.

Auf der am letzten Donnerstag stattgefundenen Gemeinderatssitzung wurde folgendes beschlossen.

In den Monaten März - Oktober ist das Angeln ganztägig und generell verboten
In den Monaten November - Februar ist das Angeln in der Zeit von 06.00Uhr - 20.00 Uhr verboten.

Offiziel wird das Ganze allerdings erst mit der Unterschrift des Bürgermeisters, was noch nicht geschehen ist.

Quelle: Rathaus Schönberg - Abt. Tourismus

Gruß
caddel#h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Vielen Dank für die Info... Für mich ist die Brücke nun unattraktiv geworden. Nach 20 Uhr will ich nicht mehr dort angeln.... :r...

Vielen lieben Dank noch mal an die Mitbürger, die mir/uns dieses Verbot eingebrockt haben. Dafür ein Doppeldaumen #6#6!!!


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info... Für mich ist die Brücke nun unattraktiv geworden. Nach 20 Uhr will ich nicht mehr dort angeln.... :r...
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank noch mal an die Mitbürger, die mir/uns dieses Verbot eingebrockt haben. Dafür ein Doppeldaumen #6#6!!!


 
Ich habe da Verständnis für die Gemeinde,haben sie richtig gemacht.#6
Danke noch mal an alle Vollpfosten die dafür gesorgt haben das die Gemeinde sollche Schritte eingeleitet hat.#6#6

Der einzigste trost für mich persönlich ist das ich da noch von der Seeseite aus ran kann.


----------



## chris1504

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja,ich sehe dass auch so wie Freelander.....wegen einer Minderheit,die anscheinend keine Platz für eine kleine Mülltüte im Gepäck haben,oder die nicht mal etwas Rücksicht auf Touristen haben,müssen andere drunter leiden.Ich frag mich,wo das hinführen soll.Irgendwann haben wir kaum noch schöne Plätze zum Angeln!!!!!

"Schöne" Grüße an die Leute,denen wir es zu verdanken haben!!!!!
Den Andren wünsche ich ein schönes Petri Heil  


Chris


----------



## Micky

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



caddel schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde und Brückenfreunde.
> 
> Eigendlich sollte ja ab heute das Angeln von der Schönberger Seebrücke verboten werden.
> 
> Aber: erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.
> 
> Auf der am letzten Donnerstag stattgefundenen Gemeinderatssitzung wurde folgendes beschlossen.
> 
> In den Monaten März - Oktober ist das Angeln ganztägig und generell verboten
> In den Monaten November - Februar ist das Angeln in der Zeit von 06.00Uhr - 20.00 Uhr verboten.
> 
> Offiziel wird das Ganze allerdings erst mit der Unterschrift des Bürgermeisters, was noch nicht geschehen ist.
> 
> Quelle: Rathaus Schönberg - Abt. Tourismus
> 
> Gruß
> caddel#h



Egal wer das was gemacht oder verbockt hat (man weiß ja wer da angelt... nur man macht nix). Die Brücke wurde mit Steuergeldern gebaut und jetzt dem Steuerzahler zur Nutzung untersagt?

UNGLAUBLICH.... :v


----------



## caddel

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Micky schrieb:


> Egal wer das was gemacht oder verbockt hat (man weiß ja wer da angelt... nur man macht nix). Die Brücke wurde mit Steuergeldern gebaut und jetzt dem Steuerzahler zur Nutzung untersagt?
> 
> UNGLAUBLICH.... :v



Micky, wirklich unglaublich ??

Gebaut worden ist die Brücke als eine Art Touristenattraktion.

Ja, von Steuergeldern und das benutzen wurde nicht untersagt.
Man kann immer noch darauf flanieren und sich den Wind um die Nase wehen lassen.
Nur das Angeln wurde eingeschränkt.
Warum??
Okay, wenn sich Angler von Touristen und deren Fragen genervt fühlen, könne sie es ja freundlich sagen, aber die Fragenden gleich ins Wasser zu werfen???|kopfkrat
Das Angelruten an Holzbrüstungen nicht so richtig fest stehen weiß jeder Angler, aber gleich Kerben in die Holzbrüstung zu schnitzen??|kopfkrat
Warum soll ich denn den Mülleimer benutzen der extra für mich aufgestellt wurde??|kopfkrat Der ist ja eh voll mit leeren Vodkaflaschen. Also landen die Fischinnereien auf der Brücke.|kopfkrat

Okay Uhrzeiten sind auch nicht jedermanns Sache. Besonders diese Digitaluhren. Da steht dann 18:06, okay dann kann ich ja schon um 3 angeln.:q

Nee, zuzuschreiben haben es sich die Hauptbenutzer der Brücke selbst und eins ist klar, so wurde es mir zumindest am Telefon gesagt, es wird ab sofort hart kontrolliert und zwar von der WaSchPo und der ZiviPo.

Schade das so wieder ein toller Angelplatz im Raum Kiel verschwinden wird, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das Benehmen der Hauptnutzer ändern wird.

Gruß
caddel|wavey:


----------



## chris1504

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

...das denke ich auch. Als nächstes ist bestimmt der Tiessenkai fällig....ich habe da gestern wieder unzählige alte Knicklichter aufgesammelt und entsorg!!!!!! 
Ich frag mich,warum man die kleinen Dinger nicht in die Tasche stecken kann und zu Hause entsorgen kann.......


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Diese "********galeinstellung ist ja nicht meins" kotzt mich an!!! :r:r:r


----------



## prophet12

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



chris1504 schrieb:


> Als nächstes ist bestimmt der Tiessenkai fällig.....



Moin Chris, mein Tipp als nächstes ist der Satorikai dicht!!!!
Und dann folgt erst der Tiessenkai.


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## wade67

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moinsen

Wenns danach geht müßte bald so einiges "dicht" gemacht werden. Die anderen Seebrücken und auch einige Strände sehen phasenweise nich anders aus:v. Im Fehmarnsund is der Bereich Belitzwerft zum Beispiel hin und wieder von Osteuropa belegt. Das volle Programm mit Mariacron und Vodka#g. Die fangen meißt erst im Dunkeln an (Angelscheine?). Anschließend siehts da  und in den Strauchbeten dahinter aus wie bei G+J unter der Druckmaschiene, lauter Zeitungspapier und son Zeug.#q
Hat einer wirklich und ernsthaft nen produktiven Vorschlag wie das in den Griff zu kriegen sein soll?;+ Wenn ja dann|schild-g


----------



## wade67

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich habe da Verständnis für die Gemeinde,haben sie richtig gemacht.#6
> Danke noch mal an alle Vollpfosten die dafür gesorgt haben das die Gemeinde sollche Schritte eingeleitet hat.#6#6
> 
> Der einzigste trost für mich persönlich ist das ich da noch von der Seeseite aus ran kann.


 
Ihr glaubt doch nich ernsthaft das die bei denen ihr (wir) uns bedanken können das hier lesen, und wenn ja machen sie noch ne Pulle Vodka auf und lachen sich kaputt. Hauptsache die Entenpolizei kommt mit genug Leuten zur Kontrolle. Das wären nich die ersten Polizisten die`n Jack voll kriegen und ins wasser fliegen.
An der Belitzwerft waren`s letzt 8-10 Angler. Mutig, angetuddelt und bester Dinge|evil:


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



wade67 schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Wenns danach geht müßte bald so einiges "dicht" gemacht werden. Die anderen Seebrücken und auch einige Strände sehen phasenweise nich anders aus:v. Im Fehmarnsund is der Bereich Belitzwerft zum Beispiel hin und wieder von Osteuropa belegt. Das volle Programm mit Mariacron und Vodka#g. Die fangen meißt erst im Dunkeln an (Angelscheine?). Anschließend siehts da und in den Strauchbeten dahinter aus wie bei G+J unter der Druckmaschiene, lauter Zeitungspapier und son Zeug.#q
> Hat einer wirklich und ernsthaft nen produktiven Vorschlag wie das in den Griff zu kriegen sein soll?;+ Wenn ja dann|schild-g


 

ganz ehrlich klar viele von diesen leuten sind es die die ******* bauen-aber ganz ehrlich auch genug deutsche machen nur ******* beim angeln-wenn ich das immer sehe das am rügendamm die heringsabfälle in den straßengraben entsorgt werden denn ist es vorbei....es sind nicht immer nur die osteuropäer es sind auch genug deutsche "anständige" angler die meist noch viel schlimmer sind-ist traurig ist aber so...vorallem immer  mit dem alkohol-wenn dort ein herr meier sich ein in die binde kippt ist es egal trinkt dort aber ein dimitri oder was weiß ich(osteuropäer) dann heißt es wieder die ausländer und da sind sie wieder die saufköppe....man muss sich mal selbst beobachten wie man so aktionen von deutschen wahrnimmt was sie tun und wie man sich verhält wenn das gleiche ein sogenannter osteuropäer tut.....und das ist das problem...


----------



## wade67

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich klar viele von diesen leuten sind es die die ******* bauen-aber ganz ehrlich auch genug deutsche machen nur ******* beim angeln-wenn ich das immer sehe das am rügendamm die heringsabfälle in den straßengraben entsorgt werden denn ist es vorbei....es sind nicht immer nur die osteuropäer es sind auch genug deutsche "anständige" angler die meist noch viel schlimmer sind-ist traurig ist aber so...vorallem immer mit dem alkohol-wenn dort ein herr meier sich ein in die binde kippt ist es egal trinkt dort aber ein dimitri oder was weiß ich(osteuropäer) dann heißt es wieder die ausländer und da sind sie wieder die saufköppe....man muss sich mal selbst beobachten wie man so aktionen von deutschen wahrnimmt was sie tun und wie man sich verhält wenn das gleiche ein sogenannter osteuropäer tut.....und das ist das problem...


 Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Feind von Ausländern, auch nich von Osteuropa. Klar gibts auch schwarze Schafe die Meier oder schulze etc. heißen, nur wenn Dir von den von mir gen. noch Stolz erzählt wird das sie aufpassen müssen auf Küstenwache und dergleichen. Guck mal an die sogen. Forellenseen. Ähnliche Szenen nur ehrlicherweise mit weniger oder gar keinem Alkohol. Da is aber meist auch jemand oder der Betreiber vor Ort. Was mich hauptsächlich nervt is das mein 12 jähriger ne Sportfischereiprüfung machen muß und andere kommen so durch. Ich kann dir ohne Übertreibung und Angeberei von Vorfällen berichten da wurden Fischereiaufsehern und der Pol. mehr als Schläge angedroht bei Kontrollen ( Gesthacht Elbsperrwerk, HH Hafen ). Nu laß gut sein. Wahrscheinlich haben wir beide recht.


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



wade67 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Feind von Ausländern, auch nich von Osteuropa. Klar gibts auch schwarze Schafe die Meier oder schulze etc. heißen, nur wenn Dir von den von mir gen. noch Stolz erzählt wird das sie aufpassen müssen auf Küstenwache und dergleichen. Guck mal an die sogen. Forellenseen. Ähnliche Szenen nur ehrlicherweise mit weniger oder gar keinem Alkohol. Da is aber meist auch jemand oder der Betreiber vor Ort. Was mich hauptsächlich nervt is das mein 12 jähriger ne Sportfischereiprüfung machen muß und andere kommen so durch. Ich kann dir ohne Übertreibung und Angeberei von Vorfällen berichten da wurden Fischereiaufsehern und der Pol. mehr als Schläge angedroht bei Kontrollen ( Gesthacht Elbsperrwerk, HH Hafen ). Nu laß gut sein. Wahrscheinlich haben wir beide recht.


 
kann ja sein nur darf  man das nicht immer verallgemeinern...und wenn es dir nicht passt das die schwarz angeln denn ruft doch jedesmal die polizei egal wie oft die da stehen denn ruft ihr solange an bis die kommen und gut ist...


----------



## alex 82

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Menschen nach ihrer herkunft zu urteilen ist nicht korrekt.Wir sind alle geich gut oder gleich schlecht.Mann sieht nur die fähler von anderen und nicht seine eigene.Es gibt Auslender die schwarz Angeln oder ihren müll hinterlassen,genau so viel gibt es auch deutsche bürger die dreck machen und ohne schein angeln. Meiner meinung nach muss jeder Angler sein angelplatz sauber hinterlassen, ob das sein müll ist oder nich.Nur so kann mann vermeiden das bestimmte Angelstellen nich gespärt werden.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich bin auf jeden Fall ein Feind von pauschalisierenden und verunglimpfenden Gerede über irgendwelche Minderheiten. 
Ich weiß nicht, warum hier jede Diskussion, wo sich dieser Bezug nur im geringsten herstellen lässt, gleich in diese einseitige Schuldzuweisung an "Osteuropäer" ausgleiten muss.
Wenn Ihr nichts anderes auf dem Kasten habt, als Euch darüber das Maul zu zerreißen, dann ist erstens hier ganz schnell dicht und zweitens hagelt es auch hier Verwarnungen!!! (so, wie schon mehrfach in anderen Threads in den letzten Tagen)

Also, Letzte Ermahnung: Verlegt Eure Stammtischparolen bitte in die Kneipe und lasst sie hier außen vor gemäß § 5 c), d), h) und i) der Boardregeln !!!


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



alex 82 schrieb:


> Menschen nach ihrer herkunft zu urteilen ist nicht korrekt.Wir sind alle geich gut oder gleich schlecht.Mann sieht nur die fähler von anderen und nicht seine eigene.Es gibt Auslender die schwarz Angeln oder ihren müll hinterlassen,genau so viel gibt es auch deutsche bürger die dreck machen und ohne schein angeln. Meiner meinung nach muss jeder Angler sein angelplatz sauber hinterlassen, ob das sein müll ist oder nich.Nur so kann mann vermeiden das bestimmte Angelstellen nich gespärt werden.


 
genau....stimme dir voll zu denn wenn ein sogenannter ausländer schewarz angelt ist es eine frechheit macht es aber ein deutscher denn ist es nicht so schlimm oder wird nicht so schlimm gesehen als wenn es ein ausländer tut!!!

und zu dem angelschein machen von deinem sohn....meine freundin muss auch ein machen-und das auch obwohl soviele schwarz angeln....es ist nun mal so und man sollte zum beispiel mit dem schein machen als gutes beispiel voran gehen...


----------



## Hurricane

*Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke*

Hallo habe gerade bei der Touristverwaltung angerufen und die meinten das das Angeln von März bis Oktober verboten werden sollte.
Ich bin dabei den Bürgermeister anzurufen da ich schon Jahre da hoch fahre. Da ich sicherlich niht der einzigste bin der da oben angelt und sich eine Wohnung mietet werden die das an den besucherzahlen merken. Am besten jeder von euch der dagegen ist ruft auch erstmal beim Bürgermeister an und beschwert sich.
Tel.: 043443061620 Herr Zurstraßen oder so ähnlich..


bitte schreibt den Ausgang des Telefonates damit das Angeln weiterhin erlaubt wird.


----------



## keilerkopf

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo ihr Angelkollegen,
habe mal eine Frage betreffen der Seebrücke.
Ich fahre quasi jeden Sommer mit meinem besten Kumpel für ein langes Wochenende an die Ostsee. Das ganze beinhaltet einmal Kuttertour (mit der Langeland im Normalfall) und dann zelten auf nem Platz an der Küste.
Sind letztes Jahr in Kalifornien gewesen und das (oder ein anderer Platz in der Ecke) kommt auch dieses Jahr wieder in Frage.
Soweit die Vorgeschichte 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Gibt es auch im Sommer die Möglichkeit dort mittels Blinker/Wobbler den einen oder anderen Dorsch zu spinnen? Dachte da entweder an die Steinbuhnen (auch wenn es etwas wackelig ist) oder an die Brücke (Was ist denn aus dem geplanten Angelverbot dort geworden?).
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich da Erfolgschancen habe im Sommer mit der Spinnrute abends oder in der Nacht auf Dorsch, Hornhecht oder sogar Meerforelle? Auf den Steinbuhnen sollte man ja seine Ruhe vor den vielen Spaziergängern haben...
Wäre echt cool, wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet...
Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin,
wollte nochmal zu Thema Osteuropäer erwähnen, dass das angeln in Russland beispielsweise zum Volkssport Nummer eins zählt. Da ist es auch üblich, den Fang an ort und Stelle mit nem Schluck Vodka zu feiern. Meine Freundin ist auch Russin, ich habe es nicht geglaubt, aber es ist wirklich sonne Art Brauch. Ich finde es auch ok, solange man sich nicht voll wegschädelt. Habe vor einigen Wochen auf einer Seebrücke auch 3 Russen getroffen. Ich glaube das liegt denen im Blut erstmal nen "böhsen" Blick zu haben #c. Kamen mir anfangs nicht so geheuer vor. Sie waren dann aber wirklich sehr freundlich und haben sich für meine Montage interessiert (Buttsystem). Ich habe ihnen Tipps gegeben und sie haben mir sogar von ihren Wattis angeboten, als sie merkten das meine zu Ende gingen#6. Die waren übrigens aus Hamburg und haben mir auch viele Tipps auf Zander in HH gegeben (wobei ich dort ja eigentlich nie unterwegs bin |kopfkrat). Ich denke das sie durchaus sehr nette Angelkollegen sein können, vielleicht sogar netter als manch ein Deutscher. Man muss nur das Eis brechen :m.


----------



## Hendrik

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Moin Keilerkopf #h 
...auf den Steinbuhnen hast Du zwar Ruhe vor den Spaziergängern, ich würde Dir jedoch dringend davon abraten darauf zu kraxeln - du brichst Dir sämtliche Knochen wenn Du da abschmierst  Besorg Dir am besten eine Wathose und fahre ein Stück weiter die Küste rauf, es gibt fast überall gute Ecken wo Du Dorsche blinkern kannst.


----------



## keilerkopf

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hallo Hendrik, erstmal danke für die Antwort!
Hmm, der Tip mit Wathose ist gut, habe ja eine, hat nur den Haken, daß mein Kumpel keine hat und auch nicht so der Angelfreak ist...
Hatte an sowas gedacht, daß er ne Wurmrute auslegt und auf irgend etwas mit Flossen hofft und ich derweil den Blinker durch die Gegend schmeiße. Wie schätzt du denn die Chancen da ein in der Ecke einen Dorsch zu erwischen, oder eventuell nen Hornhecht? (Jetzt mal abgesehen vom Rutschrisiko). Könnte mich ja dann in Wathose neben die STeine stellen, während er auf der Buhne sitzt und Würmer badet.

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## degl

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@Keilerkopf,

im Sommer ist das alles nicht so dramatisch, weil man sich auf den Buhnen hinstzen kann und in Ruhe seine Würmer baden kann.
Das Risiko eines Abrutsches zwischen die Steine bleibt bestehen, da ihr aber zu zweit unterwegs seit, ist notfalls hilfe da.

Und Platte und Aale sind des Nachts immer zu fangen

gruß degl

P.s. schaut euch die Buhne eurer Wahl am Tage genauer an


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

@ keilerkopf: Also ich angle schon seit jahren von ein und der selben Buhne in Kalifornien (werde da auch heute abend wieder zum Nachtnagenl hinfahren) und ich kann nur sagen, dass ihr im Sommer direkt vor den Steien sehr gut Aale in der Nacht überlisten könnt! Auch der ein oder andere gute Butt ist im Sommer immer drin! Gab es vorher reichlich Ostwind, sieht es mit den Dorschen selbst im sommer nicht schlecht aus und wenn du in den Abendstunden bei Sonnenuntergang oder bei Sonnenaufgang kleinere Blinker oder Wobbler anbietest, dann kannst du so manche fette Überraschung in Form von einer Meerforelle erleben (ich spreche da aus Erfahrung! Auserdem tummeln sich im Sommer ab und zu große Meeräschen vor den Steinbuhnen um dor Algen zu fressen! Man kann sie auch beangeln (wenn man weiß wie) und sie sind echt super Kämpfer am leichten Gerät, bring echt nen heiden Spaß! Du siehst also es gibt für dich ne menge Möglichkeiten im Sommer an deinen Fisch zu kommen! 
Viel Spaß und Petri Heil 

Mfg Lasse


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Und, war mal wieder jemand da??


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



haukep schrieb:


> Und, war mal wieder jemand da??



Für Angler komplett gesperrt... endlich haben es die Eierköpfe geschafft #6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Für Angler komplett gesperrt... endlich haben es die Eierköpfe geschafft #6



Echt? Weißt Du das mit Gewissheit? Schade um diesen Angelplatz...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Die Seebrücke ist laut Aushang im Schaukasten am Anfang der Seebrücke von November bis Februar ab 20.00 Uhr zum angeln frei- ich war gestern da und habe es selber gelesen! Allerdings stehen die osteuropäischen Kollegen schon ab 15.00 Uhr am Brückenkopf. Also entweder Risiko und früher anfangen oder es bleibt nur ein Platz auf halber Höhe...Ich kenne aber die Strafen nicht, wenn man früher angelt. Ist wohl eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, also 10.- Euro...??? Oder doch lieber 100.-? Oder 1000.- Euro? Weil das Stattssäckle leer ist ...


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Dann haben die das wieder geändert....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Dann haben da wohl zu viele protestiert. Ich denke ich werd da am WE mal hinfahren, Nord um 6 sieht ja ganz gut aus. Mal schauen was da so geht auf meiner alten Brücke


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

*Wann: 09. Januar 16:30 - 19:30 Uhr
Wo: Brückenkopf links, da Rechts und Mitte schon besetzt war
Windrichtung und Stärke: Tief Daisy lässt grüßen - echt der Hammer, ich schätze ne gute 8-9 und in Böen bis 10
Wetter: Bewölkt und um 0 Grad
Köder: Wattis
Beißzeit: sehr vereinzelt, sofern die Bisse überhaupt zu erkennen waren...#t
Fische:1 Dorsch von ca. 45 - sonst nüscht
Wer: Ich
Sonstiges: Hossa, das war echt mal wieder ein lustiger Tag. Der Wind war echt krass und auf den Straßen waren zum Teil erhebliche Schneeverwehungen. Es war so windig und dabei so kalt, dass man keinesfalls direkt in den Wind schauen konnte, da liefen die Tränen einem nur so runter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die zwei Mitangler aus Osteuropa, die leider die Mitte besetzt hatten, waren sehr nett und haben auch sehr vernünftig geradeaus geworfen. Bisse hatten die aber auch kaum, was mir nun eindeutig zeigt, dass da wohl echt kein Fisch war. Komisch eigentlich, Welle war da, Wind passt, kalt ist es auch, der Mond ist ok... naja, manchmal weiß man es halt nicht. Achja, die Wellen waren wirklich krass - einige spritzen so locker über die Brücke, dass ich Gischt noch ca. 2 Meter über der Brücke war - und die ist eh schon ca. 5 Meter über dem Wasser. Die normale Wellenhöhe lag bei ca. 4 Meter. Unglaublich... 
So, jetzt aber: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Johnny1

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Als ich leztes Jahr an dr Brücke war,
war da so ein verbotsschild für angler.
Weil da iwi angler normale passanten mit messern bedroht hätten so meinte einer der angler in der nähe.
Stimmt das, dass es dort verboten ist zu angeln?

Mfg Johnny1


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich war letztens auch da und ich mein gelesen zu haben , das das Angeln ab dem 15.3. verboten ist !!!! deshalb gehe ich lieber zwischen den Buhnen!
lg Laurin


----------



## benny nms

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

moin moin wolte ma fragen wo das is mit der brücke ich kenn mich nicht so aus komme aus neumünster und wolte  freitag ma los zum nachtangeln


----------



## Kool

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi,

nächste Woche stehen bei mir ein paar Tage Urlaub an und ich wollte fragen, ob man auf der Seebrücke noch / wieder angeln kann / darf.


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Hi,

leider ist das Angeln auf der Schönberger Seebrücke vom 01.03. bis 01.11. nicht mehr erlaubt.

Gruß Lasse


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

So, nun wollen wir den Thread doch mal wieder mit Leben füllen 

Weiß jemand, wie die aktuelle Gesetzeslage an der Seebrücke ist?

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja kan ich dir sargen zur Zeit is das Angeln auf der Seebrücke verboten aber in der Woche kommt da keiner zum nachkuken und am WE kannste wen dan nur Nachts arber es macht eh kein sinn zur zeit weil der fischer jeden tag drikt vor der Seebrücke sein Netz auslegt fahr lieber Honfelde


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ....fahr lieber Honfelde



Was soll der Brückenpabst in Hohenfelde? Dort gibts keine Seebrücke :m


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ja weiß ich nicht aber veleicht get der Brückenpabst ja auch in die Brandung.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



haukep schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie die aktuelle Gesetzeslage an der Seebrücke ist?


 
Angeln ist vom 01. November bis zum 14. März eines Jeden Jahres von 20:00 - 06:00 Uhr erlaubt.

Und gerade in der letzten Zeit wird öfters kontrolliert. Ich weiß zumindest, das vor 3 Wochen sich die Wasserschutpolizei und die Fischereiaufsicht die Klinke in die Hand gegeben haben. Da wurden alle Angler der Brücke verwiesen. 

Beim  ersten Mal drücken sie i. d. R. wohl noch ein Auge zu, die Namen und Adressen werden aber notiert und bei einer Wiederholungstat wir Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Was soll der Brückenpabst in Hohenfelde? Dort gibts keine Seebrücke :m




#y   




  |splat2:



#g


Aber mal im ernst, das ist ja unschön mit den Zeiten. Aber dafür dürfte es ja jetzt in der Woche sehr schön leer sein  Naja, dann bleib ich wohl schwerpunktmäßig in Hohwacht in der *Brandung*


----------

